# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Rexhep Qosja: Kalorësi i fundit i rilindjes sonë kombëtare!

## Preng Sherri

Rexhep Qosja lindi në vitin 1936 në Vuthaj. Shkollën fillore e kreu në Vuthaj e Guci, normalen dhe fakultetin Filozofik, Dega Gjuhë dhe Letërsi, në Prishtinë. Specializoi shkencën e letersisë në studimet e shkallës së tretë në fakulltetin Filologjik të Beogradit, ndersa Tezën e doktoraturës e mbrojti në prishtinë, në temën:
" Asdreni - jeta dhe vepra".
 Një kohë punoi në Radio Prishtinë, pastaj në institutin Albanologjik si asistent, bashkëpunëtor shkencor, bashkëpunëtor i lartë, Këshilltar shkencor, drejtor i Institutit, Profesor ordinar i Fakulltetit Filozofik, shef i Degës së Gjuhës dhe letersisë së këtij Fakulteti, kryeredaktor i Revistës letrare " Jeta e Re". !eshtë anëtar i rregullt i Akademisë së Shkencave dhe Arteve të Kosovës. me krijimtari letrare merret që nga fillimi i viteve të gjashtëdhjeta. Shkruan Prozë, dramë, kritikë letrare, eseistikë,, studime nga historia e letersisë shqiptare, monografi, publicistikë etj.
Veprat e tija janë opërkthyer në disa gjuhë të huaja. Nën përkujdesjen e tij janë botuar komplete të shkrimtarëve të raditës, si ai i naim Frashërit, Asdrenit, Nonda Bulkës etj.
Rexhep Qosja jeton në Prishtinë.

Veprat letrare:
_" Episode letrare" 1967
" Dialogje me shkrimtarët" 1968
" Kritika letrare" 1969,
"Antologji e lirikës shqipe" 1970,
"Kontinuitete" 1972,
" panteoni i Rralluar" 1973,
" Vdekja më vjen prej syve të tillë" 1974,
" Shkrimtarë dhe periudha" 1975,
"Anatomia e kulturës" 1976,
"Mite të zhveshura" 1978,
" Prej tipologjisë deri te periodizmi,1979
"morfologjia e një fushate" 1980,
" Nocione të reja Albanologjike" 1983,
" Historia e Letersisë shqipe - Romantizmi I-II-III" 1984-1985,
" Antologjia Historike e Letersisë Shqipe" 1985,
" Porosia e madhe" 1986,
" populli i Ndaluar" 1990,
" Fjalori demokratik" 1997,
"Çështja shqiptare" 1998,
" Ligjërime paravajtëse" 1998,
" Strategjia e BASHKIMIT KOMBETAR" 1998,
" Paqja e Përgjakshme" 1999,
" Tronditja e shekullit I" 2001,
Tronditja e shekullit II" 2001 - Tiranë._

Këto janë vetëm disa nga veprat  nga opusi i Rexhep Qosës që është shumë i begatë!

----------



----------


## Preng Sherri

KUNDERSHTARËT E PAJTIMIT KOMBËTAR!

Rëndësia e emërtimit të shkaqeve e të shkaktarëve të fatkeqesisë shqiptare
Në shkurt dhe në mart të këtij viti ( 1997) për herë të parë në Historinë e Shqiperisë shtetërore, krejt populli u qua në revoltë kundër regjimit. Edhe më parë kanë ndodhë revolta kundërregjimore, por, në rastet më të shpeshta, këti ishin revolta në një krahinë ose, shumë shumë, në disa krahina, por kurrë në krejt shtetin. madje as në kohën e sundimit turk kryengritjet popullore nuk kishin karakter gjithëkombëtare si kësaj radhe, sepse nuk kishin shtrirje në krejt hapësirën etnike shqiptare!

Çka ngjau kësaj radhe?
- _Pse, pothuaj të gjitha krahinat e Shqiperisë shtetërore u çuan në revoltë kundër regjimit?
- pse shqiptarët shprehën aq shumë pezmë kundër institucioneve të regjimit dhe, në disa krahina kundër pushtetmbajtësve kryesorë?
- Pse shqiptarët i thyen depot ushtarake dhe i rrëmbyen armët?
- Pse shqiptarët i thyen depot e ushqimit dhe morën miellin dhe artikujt e tjerë ushqimorë që ruheshin në ato?
- Pse shqiptarët bënë aq shumë rrënime, në Veri më shumë se në JUG, sa që u habitën opinioni botëror dhe e habitën vetveten?
- pse aq shumë shqiptarë u larguan ose provuan të largohen nga Atdheu shpesh duke rrezikuar jetën e vet dhe të familjarëve të tyre?
- Pse edhe pas formimit të Qeveris së pajtimit Kombëtar Jugu i Shqiperis nuk pranoi t'i dorëzojë armët, as të lëshojë pushtetin vendor që u krijua pas revoltës popullore?
- Pse në këtë pjesë të Shqiperisë vazhdoi të kërkohet me këmbëngulje dorëheqja e kryetarit të Shqiperisë, Sali Berishës?
- Pse në Tiranë dhe në disa krahina tjera në Veri, u krijuan të ashtuqujturat komitete të shpetimit Kombëtar si kundërvenie komiteteve në JUg dhe kush e nxiti krijimin e tyre?
- Pse në Shqipëri po vazhdon vrasja e ndërsjellë e grupeve duket të organizuara paraushtarake partiake?
- pse Kryetari u rethua nga garda e tij pretoriane?
- Cila është ajo politikë dhe cila ajo ideologji që ia shkaktoi Shqiperisë këtë fatkeqësi?
- Cila është ajo ajo politikë dhe cila është ajo ideologji që popullin shqiptar, për herë të parë në hitorinë e tij, e solli në prag të luftës qytetare? Këto janë disa pyetje që sot pashmangshëm u shtrohen jo vetëm politikanëve dhe politikologëve, por edhe studjuesve të Historisë Shqiptare_



Këto janë disa pyetje në të cilat është tepër e nevojshme dhe e ngutshme që të jepen përgjigjet. Për ardhmerinë e shtetit shqiptarë, për ardhmerinë e Kombit shqiptarë, për mundesit e ndertimit të demokracis në Shqipëri është tepër e nevojshme dhe e ngutshme që së paku në disa nga këto pyetje të jepen përgjigje - natyrisht të drejta, objektive e të ndershme. Them kështu sepse prej cilësisë së përgjigjeve, që do të jepen pashmangëshmërisht, do të varet githçka e shumë çka në jetën politke, madje, në jetën kombëtare shqiptare sot dhe nesër.
Them kështu për shkak të bindjes se;
" *Në qoftë se kësaj radhe nuk i emertojm qartë, deri në fund qartë dhe objektivisht, ndershëm pa kurrfarë animesh partiake, politike, ideologjike dhe krahinore shkaqet dhe shkaktarët që e shkaktuan revoltën gjithëpopullore, që sollën rrënimin e institucioneve themelore shtetërore* , që e kompremetuan tërësisht një ushtet me gjithë bartësit e tij; në qoftë se kësaj radhe nuk i emertojm qartë dhe objektivisht dhe ndershëm shkaqet dhe shkaktarët që e sollën Shqiperinë shtetërore në pragun e luftës vëllavrasëse, që i sollën goditje të rëndë edhe çështjes së pazgidhur Kombëtare shqiptare, prandaj edhe çështjes së Kosovës; në qoftë se nuk i emertojmë qartë, objektivisht dhe ndershëm shkaqet dhe shkaaktarët që sollën një komprometim ta pa provuar të mendjes politike dhe shtetmbajtëse shqiptare sa që u desht të thirren dhe të vijnë forcat e armatosura të 8 vendeve europiane, me mandatin e OKB-ës, për të siguruar shperndarjen e ndihmave humanitare, e kjo domethanë edhe për të krijuar rendin dhe qetesinë në Shqipëri; në qoftë se, pra, nuk i emertojmë qartë, objektivisht dhe ndershëm shkaqet dhe shkaktarët e këtyre, do të jetë shumë e vështirë të gjendet rruga që Shqiperinë dhe shqiptarët do t'i çojë në ardhmëri demokratike në jetë të qetë e të sigurtë.
Për më tepër:
në qoftë se deri në fund qartë, objektivisht dhe ndershëm nuk i emertojmë shkqaet dhe shkaktarët e revoltës gjithëpopullore, që përfshiu Shqiperinë shtetërore në shkurt dhe mars tëm këtij viti( 1997) dhe në qoftë se prej të gjitha qtyre që ngjanë dhe po ngjajnë në kaosin dhe anarkinë e krijuar nuk nxirret mësimi i duhur historik, fatkeqesitë shqiptare mund të përseriten, motivet e tyre mund të jenë edhe më tragjike, kurse përjetësimet edhe më të mëdha.

Përgjigjet e Porositura politike

Më në fund, pa iu dhënë përgjigje të qarta, objektive dhe të ndershme pyetjeve, të sipershtruara, në jetën poltike shqiptare nuk do të krijohen kushte për mposhtjën e politikës së papërgjegjshme, që është bërë politkë e vazhdueshme në jetën tonë dhe për krijimin e politikës së përgjegjshme, prej së cilës varen edhe rendi, edhe qetesia, edhe demokracia, por edhe prestigji i Shqiperisë dhe i populit shqiptar në botë.
Nuk ka dyshim që në pyetjet e mësipërme do të ketë shumë përgjigje të ndryshme. Disa përgjigje tanimë kanë filluar të jepën. Nuk është vështirë të shihen që disa nga këto janë përgigje të porositura politike, që, në pjesën më të madhe të rasteve, kanë për qëllim rehabilitimin e pushtetarëve që janë gjetur në krye të shtetit në kohën e shpërthimit të revoltës gjithëpopullore dhe të fatkeqësive që kanë goditur Shqiperinë!

( Qosja e quan 1997-ten edhe si fatkeqësi por këlyshët e Sinan hasanit kishin tjetër detyrë dhe i nxorën vetëm një pasus duke e fshehur të tjerën, por ka nga ata që deri n'fund shpalosin një të vërtetë - vërejtja e P.sherrit)

" Nuk është shumë e çuditshme, prandaj, pse skaqet dhe shkaktarët e të gjitha atyre që ngjanë dhe vazhdojnë të ngjasin kërkohen ose në të armiqtë e jashtëm të lidhur me armiqtë e mbrendshëm - te Greqia dhe SHBA-të, madje të krejt vendeve perendimore( eshtë Komunikata që Presidenca nën berishën lëshuan duke akuzuar qak edhe SHBA-të për përzierje të mbrendshme në ngjarjet e vitit 1997-të);ose te individualizmi i njohur shqiptar, që shqet lehtë në anarki; ose te homogjenizmi i pamjaftueshëm kombëtar; ose te qëndrimi në vazhdimësi armiqësor i opozitës ndaj regjimit!
E të tjera.
Megjithëse - siç po shihet - përgjigjet që do të jepen në ato pyetje do të mbështetën në të dhëna të ndryshme, kur e kur plotësisht të trilluara, përgigjet objektive dhe të ndershme në asnjë rast nuk do të mund t'i shmangen pajtimit me parimin; sa më shumë pushtet aq më shumë përgjegjësi.
Dhe, megjithëse përgjigjet që do të jipen në ato pyetje do të mbështetën në të dhëna të ndryshme, kur të njëmenda e kur të trilluara, janë disa të dhëna të cilave përgigjet objektive dhe të ndershme në asnjë rast nuk do të mund t'u shmangen. pa njohjën e tyre, pa marrjen e tyre parasysh pa përimitimin e tyre, nuk do të mund të emërtohen saktë, objektivisht dhe ndershëm shkaqet dhe shkaktarët kryesorë të dramës së Shqiperisë shtetërore dhe të popullit shqiptar, në përgjithësi në fillim të këtij viti.

Cilat janë ato të dhëna?

pas përmbysjes së diktaturës komuniste, sidomos pas zgjedjeve parlamentare, në vitin 1992, Shqiperia gjendje në udhëkryq; në nisej rrugës së Pajtimit KOmbëtar dhe të bashkëmarrëveshjes së forcave politike ose rrugës së mospajtimit, të hakmarrjës dhe të konfrontimeve.
Mjerisht, një mijë herë mjerisht, disa prijës partiak të cilët ishin në ngritje e sipër, do të zgjedhin rrugën e dytë; rrugen e mospajtimit, të hakmarrjës, dhe të konfrontimeve, që kanë ndjekur ata, e ka sjellë Shqiperinë ku është; E dërrmuar politikisht, ekonomikisht dhe moralisht e dërmuar dhe e përrulur, nën protektoratin e bashkimit Europian!
Pse them këstu? Cilat janë dëshmitë që e pohojnë këtë? Cilët janë ata prijës partiak që atëherë në fillim të vitit 1992, zgjodhën rrugën e mospajtimit Kombëtar, të hakmarrjeve dhe të konfrontimeve brenda kombëtare?


Në vjeshtë të vitit, një grup intelektualësh nga Tirana do t'i fillojë përpjekjet për pajtim Kombëtar në Shqipëri. Për këtë qëllim ata do të krijojnë Këshillin Organizues të Kuvendit për pajtim dhe Bashkim Kombëtar, i cili do të ketë për detyrë të bashkërendis punët për Mbajtjen e Kuvendit. Të bindur se për këtë qëllim mund t'u ndihmojnë shumë, sidomos vëllezrit nga Kosova, më 24 tetor të vitit 1991, Ata do t'i dërgojn një letër Akademisë së Shkencave dhe të Arteve të Kosovës bashkë me një thirrje drejtuar Opinionit shqiptar, në të cilën i shpjegojnë arsyet që një Kuvend të tillë e bëjnë të domosdoshëm!

( Në këtë Kohë LDK-ja kishte bërë programin e saj me të cilën njihte Jugoslalvin si shtetë dhe dërgonte Programin e saj Pro-Jugosllav për t'u rexhistruar si parti ( qertifikuar) në Beograd te sekretari i at'hershëm Vllado kambovski, kështu që nisma për Pajtim dhe bashkim Kombëtar do t'u prishte punë hartuesve të roberis së re të kosovës - shenim i imi P. Sherri).


" Në thirrjen për Mbajtjen e Kuvendit për Pajtim dhe Bashkim Kombëtar, përpos të tjersash ata shkruajnë:<< Në çastin kur sapo ka aguar perspektiva e Rilindjes së vërtetë demokratike dhe e ngritjës së shpejtë në nivelin e vendeve europiane atdheut po i troket në derë shthurja e përgjitthshme, degradimi dhe kaosi, po përhapet me shpejtësi gjithandej vjedhja, korrupsioni, banditizmi, pasiguria e njerëzve. Vendi po rrëshqet me të shpejt drejt luftës vëllavrasëse, vetasgjësuese, për të cilën të githa forcat politike pa përjashtim, por sidomos partitë, që marrin pjesë në Qeverinë e stabilitetit, kanë përgjegjësi të rëndë për këtë gjendje para kombit dhe historisë.>>
Duke mos patur mundësi që me anëtarët e Akademisë së Shkencave dhe Arteve të Kosovës të lidhen me telefona a me telefaks, ata do të caktojn një takim në OHër më 9 nëntor 1991. Në letër që i dërgojn Akademisë ata i ftojnë bashkëkombasit nga Prishtina që të marrin pjesë në atë takim: >> Kërkojmë përkrahjen dhe mbështetjen tuaj pa të cilën nuk i dilet mbanë kësaj pune. Stabilizimi i gjendjes në Shqipëri është njësoj i dobishëm e i domosdoshëm për Shqiperinë, ashtu edhe për Republikën e Kosovës.>>

Takimet në Prishtinë, Ohër dhe Selanik

Shumë shpejt pas mbërritjes. letra e Këshillit Organizues të Kuvendit për Pajtim dhe Bashkim Kombëtar do të shqyrtohet në Mbledhjen e Kryesis së Akademisë së Shkencave dhe Arteve të Kosovës në Prishtinë. Shqetësimi që ndjenin të gjithë për gjendjen e tendosur në Shqipëri do të bëjë që shumë shpejt të mbahet një mbledhje e zgjeruar e Kryesis së Akademisë, do të ftohen përfaqesuses të partive kryesore Politike në Kosovë dhe të Sindikatës së pavarur në Kosovë. Në këtë mbledhje, në të cilën do të vijnë, po tuaj të gjithë të ftuarit, do të merret qëndrim i Përbashkët:
Të pranohet ideja e pajtimit Kombëtar; t'i jepet përgjigje pozitive letrës së vëllezërve tanë nga Shqiperia dhe të inkuadrohemi në përpjekjën për Mbajtjen e uvendit për Pajtim dhe Bashkim Kombëtar. Në këtë Mbledhje do të caktohet edhe Grupi që do të shkojë në Ohër, në takimin me anëtarët e Këshillit Organizues të Kuvendit për Pajtim dhe bashkim Kombëtar nga Tirana. Në këtë grup, përpos të tjerash, do të jem i caktuar edhe unë, por nuk do të kem mundësi të shkoj në Ohër.

Pas takimit në Ohër, në Akademinë e Shkencave dhe të Arteve të Kosovës, do të mbahet edhe një mbledhje e gjerë në lidje me Pajtimin Kombëtar, në të cilin, përpos anëtarëve të Kryesis së Akademisë, do të ftohen përfaqësues të partive politike nga Kosova, përfaqesuesit e sindikatave të pavarura, përfaqesues të partive Politike nga Kosova lindore, Maqedonia dhe nga Mali i Zi.

( Siç po shofim në pajtimin dhe Bashkimin Kombëtar nuk paska qenë Qosja nismëtari por Akademia e Artëve dhe e Shkencave e Kosovës e në të cilin takim qenkan ftuar edhe pjesët tjera të Shqiperisë së mbetur jashtë trojeve të shtetit amë- nderhyrje e Preng Sherrit)

... Do të vijnë. pothuaj shumica e të ftuarve.. Në këtë mbledhje me qëllim të bashkërenditjes së përpjekjeve për mbAJTJEN E Kuvendit për pajtim dhe Bashkim Kombëtar, do të formohet Këshilli Organizues i Kuvendit për pajtim dhe bashkim Kombëtar, anëtarët e të cilit njëkohsisht do të jenë anëtarë edhe të Këshillit Organizues të krijuar në Tiranë. Pas Kësaj Mbledhjeje, Përfaqesuesit e Këshillit Organizues nga Prishtina do të marrin pjesë në takimet që me kolegët e tyre nga Tirana do të mbahen në Selanik - në dhjetor 1991 dhe në Sofje në janar të vitit 1992. Në këtp Takime do të jenë edhe TEKI TARTARI dhe Rexhep Qosja në cilësinë e bashkëkryetarëve të Kuvendit të pajtimit dhe bashkimit Kombëtar - siç ishte vendosur në Këshillin Organizues të Kuvendit në Tiranë dhe në Prishtinë.
Që në filim idea e bashkimit dhe pajtimit Kombëtar ishte bërë temë e mjeteve të informimit, në mënyrë të veçantë e azetave të përditshme dhe ajvore jo vetëm në Tiranë, por edhe në Prishtinë.
Gjithnjë e më shpesh në Prishtinë fillojnë të botohen letra, deklarata dhe shkrime tjera edhe të disa autor¨ve nga Tirana që kundershtonin këtë gjë!

Prej tyre do të shihej se ideja e pajtimit kombëtar, përpos përkrahësve të shumtë, kishte edhe kunderstarë. Nuk mund të mos binte në sy se ndër kundershtarët më të vendosur të idesë së pajtimit Kombëtar ishin disa individë, të cilët kishin qenë zëdhënës të përkushtuar të ideologjisë dhe të Politikës së partisë së Punës së Shqiperisë. ( Bujar Hoxha, Sali Berisha - shenim i Preng Sherrit).

... Ideja e Pajtimit Kombëtar, sigurisht nën ndikimin e shkrimeve ( _gazeta " Bujku" dhe " QIK-u që kontrolloheshin nga LDK-ja - vërejtje e Preng Sherrit.) që vinin nga Shqiperia shtetërore dhe mjetet e informimit të pakta që akoma mbanin shqiptarët në Kosovë, do të bëhet shpejt ide që do t'i përdallojë Intelektualët dhe veprimtarët politikë shqiptarë edhe në Kosovë, në Maqedoni, Në Kosovën Lindore dhe në mal të zi._Shkrimet e mund të jetë edhe porosit e pabotuara që vinin nga Tirana, sado pak do të shtojnë numrin e kunderstarëve të pajtimit Kombëtar edhe në Prishtinë.
Disa prej këtyre kundershtarëve të pajtimit Kombëtar dhe të bashkimit ( MUnd t'i lexoni në këtë forum dhe në këtë Temë - vërejtje e P. Sherrit) *deri dje KOMUNISTë shumë të përkushtuar të LKJ-së* do të thonë, me shkrim dhe me gojë, se pajtimi nuk duhet të bëhet sepse nuk duhet të bëhet pajtimi me komunistët( anetarët e LKJ-ës e tonin këtë gjë merreni me mendë - shenim i P. Sherrit); disa do të thonë se nuk ka nevojë për Pajtim dhe bashkim Kombëtar sepse ne nuk jemi vrarë mes vete e disa të tjerë do të thonë e do të shkruajnë se nuk ka nevojë për farë KUvendi Kombëtar për shkak se Pajtimi do ta bëjë vetë demokracia në vitet e ardhshme( vitet e ardhshme me " demokraci sollen vitin 1997 - shenim i P. Sherrit.): le të thuhet se këto shkrime sado pak do ta zvogelojnë numrin e ithtarëve të pajtimit Kombëtar edhe në Akademinë e Shkencave dhe të Arteve të Kosovës...........

P.S.
KJo është KOha kur LDK-ja me spiunët e saj nderhynte në Akademi me llloj-lloj shpifjesh që të mund të mbnate çdo gjë nën kontroll sipas ideologëve të themelimit ë saj e të cilët Programin fillestar e kishin sjellë në Gjuhën Serbe ( Jusuf Buxhovi) që pastaj ta kishin përkthyer!
Jemi tek analiza e vitit 1997 pikrishtë e 12 qershorit të vitit 1997 për ngjarjet e dhimbshme ku Qosja thotë; t'i emerojmë shkaqet dhe shkaktarët realisht dhe objektivisht!
Pra, skenari për këtë gjë, fillon që në fundin e vitit 1991 nga Kunderstarët e pajtimit dhe Bashkimit Kombëtar të cilëve të vetmëve së bashku me serbë dhe grekë U Konvenonte kjo gjë; të mos bëhej pajtimi dhe bashkimi Kombëtar"!

Më thonin; ideja për Pajtim Kombëtar është e Ramiz Alisë".

para se të filojm me vazhdimin e Analizës së Rexhep Qosjës të 12 qershorit të vitit 1997 për ngjarjet e atyre muajve për të cilat profesori që në fillim thotë" t'i emerojmë shkakatarët dhe shkaqet realisht dhe objektivisht" disa ( PPSH-LKJ gjejgesisht e Kosovës) po mundohen të shkarravitin diçka për pajtimin Kombëtar sipas maksimës " babë eja të të tregoj se ku i kemi arat"!
JU të cilëve u cilësoj Qosja si kundershtarë të Pajtimit Kombëtar dhe të Bashkimit(

Disa prej këtyre kundershtarëve të pajtimit Kombëtar dhe të bashkimit ( MUnd t'i lexoni në këtë forum dhe në këtë Temë - vërejtje e P. Sherrit) deri dje KOMUNISTë shumë të përkushtuar të LKJ-së do të thonë, me shkrim dhe me gojë, se pajtimi nuk duhet të bëhet ) Më mirë lexone nga baba sepse i " biri" akoma ka për të fshirë hundët për t'komentuar këto gjëra!
Vazhdojmë aty ku e ndërpremë:

Shkruan kalorësi i FUndit i Rilindjes sonë
Kombëtare dhe Nderi i Kombit: Rexhep Qosja


" Në këtë kohë do të më vizitojnë në shtëpi trei grupe Intelektualësh nga Tirana. Disa prej tyre do të kërkojnë prej meje të mos u hyj përpjekjeve për Mbajtjen e Kuvendit për Pajtim dhe BASHKIM KOMBETAR. Është, ide, thoshin e Ramiz Alisë.
Të tjerët, ndërkaq do t'më këshillojn që ta pranoj këtë ide dhe t'u bashkohem përpjekjeve për mbajtjen e Kuvendit për Pajtim dhe bashkim Kombëtar. pavarësisht prej Këshillave që më jepeshin prej këtyre miqëve dhe kolegëve, me disa prej të cilëve njihesha që shumë vite më parë, isha përplot mëdyshje:
" të futem ose të mos futem në përpjekjet për mbajtjen e Kuvendit për pajtim dhe bashkim Kombëtar? ishte kjo një nismë së cilës, pikerisht pse prej fillimit ishte hasur edhe në kundërshtime të forta, nuk i dihej sigurt përfundimi. E dija se marria, kur është e madhe, është shumë e vendosur. Dhe, e dija se futja në përpjekjet për mbajtjen e Kuvendit për pajtim dhe bashkim Kombëtar do të më marrë shumë kohë e mund.
Gjatë 25 viteve të punës krijuese, nuk më kishte ngjarë që më tepër se 15 ditë në vjet - gjatë pusimeve verore, t'i largohem tryezës së punës. Sa i përket idesë së pajtimit Kombëtar, ndërkaq nuk kisha kurrfarë mëdyshje. Si njohës i Historis së popullit tim prej përmbrenda - prej krijimtaris së tij shpirtërore, i formuar në letersinë e Rilindjes sonë Kombëtare dhe në humanizmin klasik europian, unë mund të isha vetëm ithtarë i përkushtuar i idesë së pajtimit Kombëtar. Më në fund, isha plotesisht i vetëdijshëm se, për shkak të diktaturës komunsite që kishte përjetuar, periudhën e ashtuqujtur kalimtare ( të tranzicionit), Shqiperia do ta kalonte me shumë vështirësi në mos edhe me tronditje.
ShenjA TË TILLA KISHTE MJAFTË!
E dija se periudhat e tilla, gjatë historis, shpesh, janë shquar me dhunë me kaos dhe me anarki. Prej gazetave të pakta që më vinin nga Tirana, prej kosovarëve që ktheheshin pas udhëtimit në Shqiperinë shtetërore dhe prej miqëve nga Tirana që më vizitonin, kisha mësuar që gjendja në Shqipëri ishte jashtëzakonisht e tendosur- ashtu siç shkruhej në letrën e anëtarëve të Këshillit Organizues të Kuvendit për pajtim dhe bashkim Kombëtar dërguar akademisë së Shkencave dhe të Arteve të Kosovës në Prishtinë. Shkakatr i kësaj tendosje ishte konflikti politik partiak gjithnjë e më i vrazhdë e më i paskrupullt.
Kryesisht si pasojë e këtij konflikti partiak gjithnjë e më të pështirë, në Shqipëri kishte banditizëm, vjedhje, plaçkitje, rrahje,vrasje, shkatërrime të të mirave të përbashkëta! Gjuha politike që përdornin partitë gjatë qërimit të hesapeve të ndërsjella ishte gjuha rrënuese që frymëzonte pasione rrënuese. Dhe, si të mos jetë ashtu tragjikisht frymëzuese? Ajo ishte gjuhë politike paskajshëm çmaskuese fyese dhe denoncuese. Me këtë gjuhë, me të cilën nuk kursehej as jeta private e anëtarëve të familjeve të protagonistëve në konflikt, rrënoheshin plotësisht urat e bashkëpunimit dhe bëhej i pamundshëm bashkëbisedimi mes tyre!"


P.S.
Analiza e 12 qershorit e vitit 1997 për të treguar shkaqet dhe shkaktarët vazhdon edhe më tutje ashtu siç shprehet Qosja në fillim të analizës së tij për ngajrjet duke filluar nga A-ja e gjerë tek ZH-ja - analizë së cilës s'mund t'i hiqet as edhe një presje nëse e lexojm realisht dhe e vlersojm objektivisht duke mos qenë sherbetor ( të lindur si sherbetor me gjene trasheguese) të idve partiake apo edhe duke mos bërë pjesë në grupin e atyre që " Qosja i quante" kundershtarë të pajtimit dhe bashkimit Kombëtar e që vinin nga ish anëtarët e PPSH-ës të strehuar në partit e reja në Shqiperi apo edhe nga anëtarët e ish- Lidhjes Komuniste të Kosovës, të grumbulluar reth LDK-ës, për t'u treguar tani më, " nga ish - komunist të perbetuar" " Në fanatik të demokracis".
Nuk duhej ndonjë kultur e veçantë politike për të vërejtur se çfarë rreziku përfaqësonte konflikti i këtyre partive politike për qetesinë dhe rendin qytetar për sigurinë dhe qëndrueshmerinë e Shqiperisë. Për çdo kend që gjykon ndershëm ishte e qartë se konfliktet e ashpra politike në kushtet në të cilat mungojnë institucionet demokratike - siç mungonin atherë dhe siç mungojnë edhe sot në Shqiperi mund të bëheshin për së tepërmi rrezikuese për shoqerinë dhe për shtetin. varferia e trasheguar dhe e sistemuar, ndërkaq, ishte rrethanë shumë rënduese në jetën politike në Shqipëri. Dhe, kjo varfëri, në njërën anë, kurse konflikti i paparim dhe i paskrupullt politik partiak, në anën tjetër, në kohën kur po bëhej rikompozimi politik dhe shteteror i Ballkanit pas shperberjes së Jugosllavis dhe po shtrohej mprehtë çështja e pazgjidhur kombëtare - ja kushtet që e bënin Shqiperinë jashtëzakonisht të plagosshme, prandaj, edhe pajtimin kombëtar, domosdo që ajo të mund të demokratizohet qetë dhe të mund të luante rolin historik që i takonte në përpjekjet për zgjidhjen e çështjes së Kosovës dhe të çështjes Kombëtare në përgjithësi.
Në kokën time ishin nyjëtuar dy qëndrime; e para, interesi i Shqiperisë dhe i ndertimit të saj si shtet demokratik dhe, e dyta, interesi i çështjes së pazgjidhur Kombëtare, prandaj, edhe i çështjes së Kosovës, e kërkojnë që pashmangshëm të bëhet pajtimi Kombëtar.
Për shkak se mospajtimet ne idenë e pajtimit kombëtar që kishin filluar t'i shprehnin, gjithnjë e më ashpër, disa veprimtarë politikë dhe intelektualë, në mendjen time ishin pasojë e shikimeve të ulta të mentaliteteve të imta dhe të interesave të ngushta të njerzve meskinë pa pamje historike për të nesërmen e popullit shqiptar, unë nuk mund të mirrja në mend se vendosmeria e kundershtarëve të kësaj ideje ( sherbetoret apo kundershtarët i lexojm në këtë Temë - nderhyrja e P. Sherrit) do të mund të ishte aq e madhe sa që do ta bëjë të pamundshmën sendertimin e saj.


Pas disa takimeve në Selanik dhe në Sofje, në djetor 1991 dhe në janar 1992, me perfaqesuesit e Këshillit Organizues të Kuvendit për Pajtim dhe Bashkim Kombëtar nga Tirana dhe pas Disa Mbledhjeve në Akademinë e Shkencave dhe Arteve, anëtarët e këtij Këshilli Organizues nga Kosova, të caktuar në Mbledhjet e mbajtura në Prishtinë, Idriz Ajeti, hajrullah Gorani,, ramiz kelmendi dhe Rexhep Qosja, në fillim të shkurtit 8 1992) do të shkojnë në Tiranë në mbledhjen e parë të Përbashkët të Këtij Këshilli organizues, që do të jetë mbledhje e zgjeruar, në të cilën do të duhej të arrihej marrëveshja për kohën e mbajtjes, për pjesëmarrësit- delegatët dhe për dokumentët që do të duhej të miratoheshin në Kuvendin për Pajtim dhe Bashkim Kombëtar. Në Mbledhjen e zgjeruar të Këshillit Organizues ishin ftuar përfaqesues të të gjitha partive politike të organizuara, të organizatave shoqerore, të shoqatave kombetare dhe profesionale, të sindikatave, ish të dënuar dhe të përndjekur politike si dhe intelektualë të pa parti.

Në të vërtet shkonim në Shqiperi për t'ua mbushur mendjen atyre të cilët nuk ishin prononcuar për mbajtjen e Kuvendit për pajtim dhe bashkim Kombëtar për të ardhur në atë mbledhje të Këshillit të zgjeruar dhe për t'u pajtuar me pajtimin kombëtar. ishim nisur për në Tiranë me shpresën se mbledhja e zgjeruar e Këshilit organizues për Pajtim dhe Bashkim Kombëtar do të mbahej në përbërje të plotë dhe se do të arritej bashkëpajtimi për mbajtjen e Kuvendit per pajtim dhe Bashkim Kombëtar për shkak se kryetari i atëhershëm i partis kryesore shqiptare Sali Berisha, për të cilin flitej se e kundershtonte këtë Kuvend kundër të cilit ishin edhe disa elemment të LKJ-ës të transformuar në anëtar të LDK-ës në Kosovë me disa partiza satelite, dhe mund të bëhej pengesë për pajtimin kombëtar, në një bised telefonike që me të kisha bërë prej Zvicrës, më kishte thënë se pranonte idenë e pajtimit kombëtar me kusht që në Këshillin organizues të bëheshin disa ndryshime. Ai kërkonte që në Këshillin Organizues të hyjnë edhe ish të dënuar politik si fjala vjen pjetër Arbnori. Mbledhja e Këshillit Organizues do të mund të qhej e sukseshme vetëm në qoftë se në të do të merrnin pjesë përfaqesuesit e të gjitha partive politike shqiptare, në mënyrë të ve4antë përfaqesuesit e të gjitha partive politike shqiptare,, në mënyrë të veçantë përfaqesuesit e të dy partive politike shqiptare *që ishin në konflikt të ndërsjellë të ashpër politik - të Partisë Demokratike dhe të partis Socialiste.*

>> vazhdon<< analiza për ngjarjet e vitit 1997 nga profesor Qosja e shkruar ¨më herët dhe e botuar Pjesa e parë më 12 qershor të vitit 1997 dhe Pjesa e dytë botuar më 19 qershor të vitit 1997-t.

----------


## Brari

preng..

vazhdo..  vetem se kujdes ne postimet qe te mos ngatrrojm cka eshte shkrim i qoses e cka mendim i juaji..

tjater..

a ka shpreh ndoj mendim kto dit qosja ne lidhje me viziten e berishes ne Kosov?
po ne lidhje me seli-roz-edvin-bojkotin a ka fol dicka?
po per rrugen e madhe a ka than dicka ndoj her?
po per thaqin qe dul ne tynel me berishen a u deklaru ?

----------


## Preng Sherri

> preng..
> 
> vazhdo..  vetem se kujdes ne postimet qe te mos ngatrrojm cka eshte shkrim i qoses e cka mendim i juaji..
> 
> tjater..
> 
> a ka shpreh ndoj mendim kto dit qosja ne lidhje me viziten e berishes ne Kosov?
> po ne lidhje me seli-roz-edvin-bojkotin a ka fol dicka?
> po per rrugen e madhe a ka than dicka ndoj her?
> po per thaqin qe dul ne tynel me berishen a u deklaru ?


 E para Rexhep Qosja është akademik - anëtar i Akademis së Shkencave dhe Arteve të Kosovës; Kosoven e kanë vizituar dhe do ta vizitojnë shumë burrështetas por nuk do t'thotë që akademikët duhet të prononcohen për këto gjëra! Prononcimet i bëjnë Institucionet shtetërore: presidenca, kryeministria, kuvendi - partit politike, analistët politikë!
 Rexhep Qosja u prononcua rreth Enciklopedis së Akademis maqedone dhe prononcimet e tija keni pas mundësi t'i ndjekni!
 Rexhep Qosën e gëzon çdo afri në mes shqiptarëve ( të ndarë në disa shtete) ngaqë tërë jetën e tij punoj për këtë gjë; bashkimin e Kombit Shqiptarë; Për këtë gjë flasin veprat e tija!
 Sa për bojkotin që bënë edvini ( s'po i han qokja njeri për këtë gjë) nëse JU kërkoni që Qosja të prononcohet për çdo gjë atëherë Ju sikur po e pranoni që Rexhep Qosja është më i rëndësishëm se sa Presidenca, Kryeministria, parlamaneti se vet Shqiperia - çka Personalisht nuk mendoj ashtu!
 Pyetjet që ke bërë janë më shumë për Preng Sherrin dhe të tjerë për t'u prononcua për ato gjëra!
 Ju kërkoni dhe terthorazi e pranoni sikur më i rëndësishëm është prononcimi i Rexhep Qosës se sa i tërë Akademis së Shkencave dhe Arteve të Kosovës!

 MA Kujtoni një takim me Kadarenë ku ishte i ftuar nga PEN klubi Gjerman në ditën ndërkombëtare të Lirisë së Fjalës për t'folur reth Fjalës së lirë në Shqipëri gjatë kohës së Enver Hoxhës!
 Gjatë debatit një KOKë_Derr shqiptar, aktivist partiak i LDK-ës ( një gomar fare) u ngrit dhe i bëri kadaresë këtë Pyetje:
" A ke dëgjuar ti për vrasjen e Ali Ukës dhe a ke shkruar ndonjëherë për këtë gjë"?
 Ne që ishim të pranishëm u stepëm nga gomarleku i këtij partiaku! natyrisht që Kadareja u përgjigj që nuk e njehë dhe s'ka fare njohuri për atë që fletë Ay!
 Ne që u trandem nga ajo që bëri Ay GOMARI komentuam që; Do të ishte e tmerrshme sikur një shkrimtar botëror të prononcohet  rreth secilës ngjarje, vrasje, aksident komunikacioni, pjellje viçi, hit kënge, që do të ndodhë në atdheun e tij. Ne menduam që Shkrimtari kur hynë në botën e tij krijuese, në laboratorin e tij, Ay nuk dëgjon dhe nuk shehë asgjë përpos zëreva të shpirtrave të tij të mbrendshëm. Kjo është sikur dikush të bënte pyetje:
" A u prononcua Kadareja rreth rastit të " Dritan priftit dhe vrasjes së katër policëve" ose " Akademia e Arteve e Tiranës, ose - ose " A u prononcua kadareja rreth Tunelit dhe takimit të Berishës me Sejdiun etj etj!
 Një gjë duhet ta keni të qartë:
" Krijuesit flasin dhe komunikojn nëpërmjet Librave"!
 Po të bëni një Intervist me Rexhep Qosjen bëjani këto pyetje, Ay me siguri do të jap përgjigjet e tija por kështu siç është se ka nevojen të prononcohet, në fund të fundit, nëse e keni lexuar mirë intervisten e fundit, Ay kritikon udhëheqjen e Socialistëve për tetë vitet e tyre, që nuk prinë për së mbari!
 Më mirë të lexoni më shumë dhe të komentoni më pak; nëse lexoni shumë do t'i gjeni vet përgjigjet pa pasur nevojen të pyesni të tjerët.

P.S.
 Nëse do t'keni durim të lexoni analizen e Rexhep Qosës për ngjarjet e vitit 1997 të 12 qershorit dhe të 19 qershorit do të mësoni shumë gjera; do t'shikoni se sikur të bëhej ajo që kërkohej të bëhej në vitin 1992 nuk do të ndodhte në vitin 1997-t; do të shihni që kërkohej të bëhej pajtimi dhe bashkimi Kombëtar; do të shihni se cilët ishin ata që nuk e donin këtë gjë; do të shihni se si në vitin 1997-t megjithatë u formua Qeveria e pajtimit; pra ajo që kërkohej të bëhej në vitin 1992 e të cilën e penguan ata që e penguan më në fund e bënë më vonë: do të shihni që PD.ja pengonte pajtimin dhe se ata kerkonin që në Keshillin Organizativ të jenë njerzit e tyre; do të shihni se megjithatë Këshilli Organizativ i thoshin Berishës " urdhero - kend të duash ti Propozo dhe ne jemi dakord" por ata nuk e bënin këtë gjë! etj etj etj!
 Qoftë i bekuar Ay që e zbuloj letrën dhe lapsin; falë këtij zbulimi asgjë s'po mbetet në harresë: çdo gjë po e kujtojmë!

----------


## Preng Sherri

>> vazhdon<< analiza për ngjarjet e vitit 1997 nga profesor Qosja e shkruar ¨më herët dhe e botuar Pjesa e parë më 12 qershor të vitit 1997 dhe Pjesa e dytë botuar më 19 qershor të vitit 1997-t.

shkruan: akad: Rexhep Qosja

........  Për më tepër, mbledhja e Këshillit të Zgjeruar Organizues, të Kuvendit për Pajtim dhe Bashkim Kombëtar të ish të Dënuarve dhe të Persekutuarve Politikë të Shqiperisë, që kryesohej prej Osman Kazazit - të atyre të cilëve u ishte sjelë më së shumti dhembje në kohën e diktaturës komuniste.
Gjatë një Jave, sa do të qëndrojmë në Shqipëri - në Tiranë gjashtë dhe në Shkodër një ditë ne do të takohemi me udhëheqjet e partive Kryesore Politike, me udhëheqjen e shoqatës Kombëtare të ish të Dënuarve dhe të Persekutuarve Politikë të Shqiperisë, me udhëheqjen e Këshillit për të Drejtat dhe Liritë e Njeriut, me perfaqesuesit e bashkësive fetare,* me përjashtim të atyre të  Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare*, e cila nuk ishte prononcuar për Mbejtjen e KUvendit për Pajtim dhe Bashkim Kombëtar, me udhëheqjen e sindikatave të Shqiperisë, me përfaqesues të institucioneve kombëtare arsimore e shkencore me udhëheqjen e Shoqatës Kosova në Shkodër, me Kryetarin e Shqiperisë Ramiz Alinë.
Të gjithë atyre do t'u shkojmë në zyra, kurse ndonjërit edhe në shtëpi. Dhe , që të githë ata do të na presin përzemersishtë, ashtu më në fund, siç e pret vëllai vëllain e paçliruar - të mbetur nën sundimin e të huajt.

Jusuf Vrioni: U qofshin falë të gjitha vuajtjet e mia në burgje!

 Në disa nga këto takime me udhëheqë të partive politike a të bashkimeve të tjera do të vijnë edhe përfaqësues nga Tirana të Këshillit Organizues, kurse në disa të tjera do të shkojmë vetëm ne të katërtit ( Qosja këtu mendon në Idriz Ajetin, Rexhep Qosen, Ramiz kelmendin dhe Hajrullah Goranin - sqarim i Preng Sherrit). Me përjashtim të udhëheqjes së shoqatës së ish të Dënuarve dhe të Persekutuarve Politikë të Shqiperisë dhe të partis Demokratike të Shqiperisë, të gjitha udhëheqjet e partive tjera, të organizatave tjera shoqerore, të bashkesive fetare, të institucioneve kombëtare, arsimore, shkencore dhe artistike dhe të shoqatave kombëtare e profesionale do ta pranojnë idenë e pajtimit Kombëtar dhe do të premtojnë se do të vijnë në Mbledhjen e Këshillit Zgjerues të Keshillit Organizativ Për Kuvendin e pajtimit dhe të Bashkimit Kombëtar.
 Të gjithë ishin të vetëdijshëm dhe këtë e thoshin, për rënsdesinë e pajtimit kOMBËTAR PËR RENDIN E PAQEN SHOQËRORE DHE PËR DEMOKRATIZMIN E Shqiperisë. Për këtë arsye ishin të gatshëm të bënin çdo gjë që varej prej tyre për sendertimin e kësaj ideje dhe për mbejtjen e Kuvendit për pajtim dhe Bashkim Kombëtar.
Disa ish të dënuar dhe të përndjekur politik  e pranonin idenë e  pajtimit me të njejtin përkushtim me të cilin e kishin pranuar gjithë të tjerët.
*Kurrë se kam harruar sjelljen zemërmadhe dhe fjalët kuptimplote të përkthyesit të çmuar të veprave të Ismail kadaresë në frengjishte, JUsuf Vrionit: >> për mua është e rëndësishme që të bëhet pajtimi Kombëtar; u qofshin falë të gjitha vuajtjet që kam pësuar në burgje>>.
*
Në kohën deri sa po zgjatnin përpjekjet tona për arritjen e bashkëmarrëveshjës për Mbledhjen e Këshillit të Zgjeruar organizues të Kuvendit për pajtim dhe bashkim Kombëtar, këtij Këshilli dhe bashkëkryetarëve të tij do t'u vijnë shumë letra prej organizatave partiake, prej organizatave shoqërore, prej shoqatave të ndryshme, prej individëve të ndryshëm në Shqiperinë shtetërore, në Kosovë, Në Kosovën Lindore në Maqedoni, Në Mal të ZI dhe në Diasporë, me të cilat ata i jepnin përkrahje idesë së pajtimit Kombëtar. Ishte e qartë: populli donte të bëhej pajtimi Kombëtar.
E Kishte Kuptuar zërin e Historisë!


P.S.
 Analiza e zgjeruar e Qosjës për shkaqet, shkakatrët dhe pasojat e revolucionit të vonuar Demokratik të vitit 1997 vazhdon me pjesën e dytë të botuar më 19 qershor të vitit 1997 - tashmë me titull tepër të llogjikshëm:

" *MENDJA JOHISTORIKE KUNDËR ARSYEVE HISTORIKE"!*

----------


## PLAKU

Tito, Qosja dhe Vinca

Nga Sylejman Aliu

Njësoj si rexhep qosja "plak", kur në librin renegat të zisë për vdekjen e të madhit të tij, kolonialistit Tito, kishte shkruar: "Tito e ka udhëhequr dhe e ka sjellë në triumf përfundimtar, luftën nacionalçlirimtare të popujve të Jugosllavisë - ja një meritë e mjaftë historike për të gjitha kohërat. Tito e ka udhëhequr, dhe e ka sjellë deri në triumf përfundimtar luftën që ka përmbysur monarkinë - ja një meritë tjetër e mjaftë për historinë. Tito i ka thënë "JO" Stalinit, në një kohë kur forca e Stalinit sikur nuk njihte kufij - ja një meritë e mjaftë historike për historinë. Tito na ka udhëhequr shtigjeve të vetëqeverisjes socialiste, të barazisë, vëllazërimit e bashkimit, bashkëjetesës së kombeve e kombësive - ja një meritë tjetër e jashtëzakonshme historike. Tito i ka prirë idesë së madhe që u reziston fuqive të mëdhaja - ja dhe një meritë tjetër, aq e madhe, aq
vendimtare në historinë e përbotshme" (R. Qosja, "Një "JO" e madhe dhe shumë merita", "Rilindja", 11 maj 1980), edhe profesori dhe poeti "i ri" Agim Vinca, me dëlirësinë e pazorshme dhe të paimponueshme rinore të emocionit i kushtoi vargje të mëdha ndiesish Titos së tij në poezinë "Titos" ("Gëzimi", 11 qershor 1961)
Në këtë qasje mbase më pak do të flas për vlerat intelektuale dhe morale të të parit, të Rexhep Qosjes, që manifestohen si bindje e thellë e tij për Titon që "i ka prirë idesë së madhe që u reziston fuqive të mëdhaja" në një kohë kur shqiptarët në Kosovë përjetonin pushtimin më të egër titist, sepse s'ka se si të thuhet më mirë dhe më bindshëm se ç'i ka thënë ai vetë, jo vetëm në librin e tij të zisë për Titon, por edhe më herët në "Morfologjia e një fushate", që nuk ishte tjetër pos një dosje famëkeqe në shërbim të UDB-së për gjithë garniturën e vetëdijshme kombëtare të intelektualëve edhe ashtu të pakët shqiptarë në Kosovë. Nuk do të flas as për vlerat e pafrenueshme emotivo-poetike të poezisë "Titos" së Agim Vincës, në strofën e fundit të së cilës shpërthen emocioni i tij zotues: "Tito sot kangë të këndojmë,/Për trimnin tande pa kufi/Tito çdo herë të kujtojmë/Sepse në jemi në liri".
Më tepër se për këto, mbase do duhej të thuheshin pak më shumë disa dimensione të tjera morale, jo vetëm për njërin, por për të dy këta që u zunë në gojë.
Derisa i pari, që nga atëherë, kur secili intelektual i mirëfilltë dhe mbi të gjitha i dëlirtë, jo vetëm në Kosovë, por edhe në Shqipëri, ishte vënë (dhe vazhdojnë të vihen) në shënjestrën më rrënuese të Qosjes, i dyti, A. Vinca, nuk ka kursyer të rrënojë, jo vetëm opuset letrare të krijuesve meritash të veçanta letrare, por edhe të vlerave të tyre kombëtare e intelektuale, të cilët, m'u pse ishin të tillë, ishin gjithnjë të kërcënuar nga UDB-ja ish-jugosllave. Disa nga ta ishin të shtrënguar, ose të shpëtonin jetën, duke shkruar vargje të pakëta për Titon, duke vënë gjithë situatën brenda metaforave reale të jetës së kombit, që po i shkatërrohej furishëm bërthama, pavarësisht nga të gjitha rezistencat në atë kohë të tmerrshme pushtimi titist. A. Vinca, as si poet, as si profesor
universiteti kurrë s'kishte dashur t'i mendonte këto rrethana, në të cilat jetonin krijuesit dhe intelektualët "gabimtarë", por kishte hedhur mbi ta gjithnjë zjarrin denoncues. Si ishte e mundur kjo, kur ai vetë, pa e detyruar askush, pa qenë asnjëherë i kërcënuar, kishte shkruar poezi për Titon e tij, kurse shante të tjerët pse, me lakun e UDB-së, ishin detyruar të bënin ca vargje demagogjike për Titon, që të shpëtonin lëkurën?
Si i pari, si i dyti, nga këta dy personazhe, duke ngrehur lart zhurmën për vetveten e tyre, të përmasave folklorike, të patriotizmit zhurmues, sikur duan të tregojnë se sa të larë janë vetë dhe ç'vullkan të papërmbajtshëm intelektual, moral e patriotik kanë në vete, jo karshi armikut, Titos dhe pushtuesve, por ndaj gjithë klasës tjetër intelektuale, krijuese dhe kombëtare, që kishte dhe ka Kosova (të kujtojmë një shembull veprimi të Rexhep Qosjes: Në Mars të vitit 1999, ai iu drejtua shqiptarëve që të mos e braktisnin Kosovën gjatë gjenocidit të egër serb "sepse s'kemi atdhe tjetër". Ai, pak ditë më pas, i debdilosur fare, mjekërruar, e braktisi Kosovën dhe iku në Shqipëri. Pas përfundimit të bombardimeve të NATO-s, gazetarët në Shqipëri e pyetën se çfarë mendonte për ata që gjatë kohës së bombardimeve kishin qëndruar në Kosovë? Ai qe përgjigjur se ata që s'e kishin braktisur Kosovën, ishin lojalë të Serbisë)! Hiq dosjen "Morfologjia e një fushate" të Rexhep Qosjes, me të cilën u shërbye UDB-ja kundër intelektualëve më të dalluar shqiptarë e më me shumë sakrifica, për të parë nivelin e pamoralshëm moral të këtij akademiku, po përmend një shembull tjetër, ndërmjet shumë e shumë shembujve të tjerë, që vërtetojnë këtë që thuhet dhe dihet për këtë akademik. Ai shkroi librin "I kthyeri i penduar", që për temë kishte ardhjen e monumentit të Skënderbeut në Prishtinë. Të gjithë ata që e sollën dhe gjithë ata që dolën ta prisnin me festë këtë monument, ishin quajtur nga autori Qosja si qen e kudra, kurse Kosovën e kishte emërtuar si fermë qensh!
Nuk është vështirë, prandaj, të shihet dhe të dihet se me ç'përmbajtje vlerash morale njerëzore e intelektuale, patriotike e kombëtare i servohet ky njeri opinionit tonë, që nuk është tjetër përveç një "fermë qensh"! Në anën tjetër, profesori dhe poeti Vinca, për ta fshehur veten dhe të bëmat e tij "poetike", që i ka shkruar vetë poezi Titos pa e detyruar askush, shan të tjerët në emër të patriotizmit të tij të shpifur, shkruan "Kolumne" urrejtëse për flamurin dardan, derisa nuk nxitet djegia e tij në sheshin e Prishtinës, duke dashur që kështu të digjet patriotikisht historia shqiptare e Dardanisë antike. Çfarë ishte e rëndësishme kjo Histori, kur atë e kishte sjellë simbolikisht i urryeri i tij i përmotshëm, i pari i Kosovës, Rugova? Sëmundja e pashërueshme e vetveteve të këtyre dy vetave, Qosjes dhe Vincës, deri vonë shërbente edhe si dergjë e një numri të madh përkrahësish të tyre, të cilët mendonin se me mllefe e urrejtje mund të shquheshin më shumë, apo që të mos dukeshin të harruar fare. Megjithatë, tash këtyre dyve u ka dalë boja. Dihen e shihen fare nëpërdukshëm me të gjitha dimensionet e tyre imorale.

----------


## fegi

> Tito, Qosja dhe Vinca
> 
> Nga Sylejman Aliu
> 
> Njësoj si rexhep qosja "plak", kur në librin renegat të zisë për vdekjen e të madhit të tij, kolonialistit Tito, kishte shkruar: "Tito e ka udhëhequr dhe e ka sjellë në triumf përfundimtar, luftën nacionalçlirimtare të popujve të Jugosllavisë - ja një meritë e mjaftë historike për të gjitha kohërat. Tito e ka udhëhequr, dhe e ka sjellë deri në triumf përfundimtar luftën që ka përmbysur monarkinë - ja një meritë tjetër e mjaftë për historinë. Tito i ka thënë "JO" Stalinit, në një kohë kur forca e Stalinit sikur nuk njihte kufij - ja një meritë e mjaftë historike për historinë. Tito na ka udhëhequr shtigjeve të vetëqeverisjes socialiste, të barazisë, vëllazërimit e bashkimit, bashkëjetesës së kombeve e kombësive - ja një meritë tjetër e jashtëzakonshme historike. Tito i ka prirë idesë së madhe që u reziston fuqive të mëdhaja - ja dhe një meritë tjetër, aq e madhe, aq
> vendimtare në historinë e përbotshme" (R. Qosja, "Një "JO" e madhe dhe shumë merita", "Rilindja", 11 maj 1980), edhe profesori dhe poeti "i ri" Agim Vinca, me dëlirësinë e pazorshme dhe të paimponueshme rinore të emocionit i kushtoi vargje të mëdha ndiesish Titos së tij në poezinë "Titos" ("Gëzimi", 11 qershor 1961)
> Në këtë qasje mbase më pak do të flas për vlerat intelektuale dhe morale të të parit, të Rexhep Qosjes, që manifestohen si bindje e thellë e tij për Titon që "i ka prirë idesë së madhe që u reziston fuqive të mëdhaja" në një kohë kur shqiptarët në Kosovë përjetonin pushtimin më të egër titist, sepse s'ka se si të thuhet më mirë dhe më bindshëm se ç'i ka thënë ai vetë, jo vetëm në librin e tij të zisë për Titon, por edhe më herët në "Morfologjia e një fushate", që nuk ishte tjetër pos një dosje famëkeqe në shërbim të UDB-së për gjithë garniturën e vetëdijshme kombëtare të intelektualëve edhe ashtu të pakët shqiptarë në Kosovë. Nuk do të flas as për vlerat e pafrenueshme emotivo-poetike të poezisë "Titos" së Agim Vincës, në strofën e fundit të së cilës shpërthen emocioni i tij zotues: "Tito sot kangë të këndojmë,/Për trimnin tande pa kufi/Tito çdo herë të kujtojmë/Sepse në jemi në liri".
> Më tepër se për këto, mbase do duhej të thuheshin pak më shumë disa dimensione të tjera morale, jo vetëm për njërin, por për të dy këta që u zunë në gojë.
> Derisa i pari, që nga atëherë, kur secili intelektual i mirëfilltë dhe mbi të gjitha i dëlirtë, jo vetëm në Kosovë, por edhe në Shqipëri, ishte vënë (dhe vazhdojnë të vihen) në shënjestrën më rrënuese të Qosjes, i dyti, A. Vinca, nuk ka kursyer të rrënojë, jo vetëm opuset letrare të krijuesve meritash të veçanta letrare, por edhe të vlerave të tyre kombëtare e intelektuale, të cilët, m'u pse ishin të tillë, ishin gjithnjë të kërcënuar nga UDB-ja ish-jugosllave. Disa nga ta ishin të shtrënguar, ose të shpëtonin jetën, duke shkruar vargje të pakëta për Titon, duke vënë gjithë situatën brenda metaforave reale të jetës së kombit, që po i shkatërrohej furishëm bërthama, pavarësisht nga të gjitha rezistencat në atë kohë të tmerrshme pushtimi titist. A. Vinca, as si poet, as si profesor
> ...


Rolin prijës në këtë turr të ri shpifjesh e denoncimesh e ka marrë - kush tjetër?, pos Sylejman Aliut, i cili është edhe vetë njëfarë letrari, një pseudokrijues totalisht i dështuar, i cili në fushën e letërsisë ka lënë gjurmë aq sa lë një vrimë në ujë. 
http://www.google.se/url?sa=t&source...ObaA9E2mQ3zIFQ

----------


## Preng Sherri

E para që duhet të cekët është që ky Sylejman Aliu ishte regrut i Selim Broshës njërit nga udbashët më fatkeq që kishte Kosova. ky nuk ka kursyer as Adem Demaçin, Ukshin Hotin e qe Besa as shumë nga themeluesit e UÇK-ës!
 Por lexoni sa dinak është ky punëtor i sigurimit shtetror të Beogradit kur në mënyrë tinzare akuzon Qosen dhe A. Vincën ndërsa nga ana tjetër mundohet të arsyetoj të tjerët ku shkruan:

"_Disa nga ta ishin të shtrënguar, ose të shpëtonin jetën, duke shkruar vargje të pakëta për Titon, duke vënë gjithë situatën brenda metaforave reale të jetës së kombit, që po i shkatërrohej furishëm bërthama, pavarësisht nga të gjitha rezistencat në atë kohë të tmerrshme pushtimi titist."_


 Ndërsa IBRAHIM RUGOVA shkruan në këtë mënyrë:
Në një pjesë të mirë të poezisë ku poezitë kushtuar Titos nga* Esad Mekuli, Mehmet Hoxha, Tahir Jaha, Latif Berisha, Enver Gjergjeku* e të tjerë, shfaqet një komunikim i drejtpërdrejtë me të dhe merret me të drejtë në kuptim të gjerë të krijuesit të madh. Për shembull të gjithë këtë e shëmbëllen më së miri poezia e E.M, "Ty që je liria jonë", ku Tito shfaqet si simbol i lirisë dhe i realizimit kombëtar e social të shqiptarëve, krahas me atë të kombeve dhe të kombësive të tjera.

*Në disa poezi të tjera siç janë "Flamur shekujsh" (Ali Podrimja), "Dy ditëlindje" (Rrahman Dedaj) dhe "Flet Tito" (Mirko Gashi),* kemi të bëjmë me një përpjekje tjetër të poetëve tanë, me atë që përmes prosedeut poetik të simbolizimit fytyra e Titos të marrë kuptim universal të gjithëkohshëm, si simbol i një kreatori për të mirën e përgjithshme, se vepra e tij është model real, që hyn në fondin e përgjithshëm të njerëzimit.

 Poenta

Pra siç e lexoni regruti i udbashit Selim broshës - sylejman Aliu që e futen pastaj në " Bota Sot" që të vjellë kundër çdo gjëje shqiptare e lexoni se si thotë që"* disa ishin të shtrënguar për të shpëtuar jetën duke shkruar vargje për Titon"* ndërsa në anën tjetër Ibrahim Rugova shkruan për ata që bënin vjersha për Titon siç ishin ; Esad mekuli, Enver Gjerqeku,Mehmet Hoxha, Tahir   Jaha, Latif Berisha, Mirko gashi, Rrahman Dedaj e qe besa edhe Agim Deva, Qamil Batalli, Vehbi Kika, naim Kelmendi e shumë të tjerë!

Një Pyetje Ju lutem  për të gjithë kolegët e Sylejman Aliut:
" Cili nga ata shkrimtarë që përmend  Rugova që kanë bërë Poezi për Titon e ka pas jetën në rrezik dhe qenkan dashtë të shkruajnë Poezi për të duke e ditur që të gjithë, kush më shumë e kush më pak ishin edhe në funksione partiake që nga Kosova e gjerë në federatë si Enver Gjerqeku, Rrahman dedaj etj?"
" Sipas këtij udbashi - këta e paskan pas jetën në rrezik sepse kanë qenë anëtar të LKJ-ës dhe në organe të larta dhe për të shpetuar " kishe jetën" paskan bë vjersha për Titon - ndersa në të njejtën anë udbashi i Selim broshës shkruan " se Qosja dhe Vinca e paskan bërë për qejfi këtë gjë".
 Pyhhhhhhhhhhhhh
* Nuk po më duket i mjerë Sylejman Aliu që fyen  krenarit tona kombëtare si Demaçin, Qosen, Ukshin Hotin, jakup Krasniqin, hashim Thaqin etj etj por të mjerë po më duken të MJerët që marrin artikujt e të mjerëve që kanë kaluar së pari nëpër sitën e udbes!*

Para se të sjellni gjera të mjera nga të mjerët lexone analizen e dytë të Qoses për ngjarjet e vitit 1997 sepse do të sjellim edhe shkrime politike të tija të vitit 1996 për t'parë që ato që thonte Qosja aso kohe po t'i merrnin seriozisht nuk do të ndodhte fare që të iknin disa tek kasapi i ballkanit për në beograd!

----------


## hasjani 51

> Tito, Qosja dhe Vinca
> 
> Nga Sylejman Aliu
> 
> Njësoj si rexhep qosja "plak", kur në librin renegat të zisë për vdekjen e të madhit të tij, kolonialistit Tito, kishte shkruar: "Tito e ka udhëhequr dhe e ka sjellë në triumf përfundimtar, luftën nacionalçlirimtare të popujve të Jugosllavisë - ja një meritë e mjaftë historike për të gjitha kohërat. Tito e ka udhëhequr, dhe e ka sjellë deri në triumf përfundimtar luftën që ka përmbysur monarkinë - ja një meritë tjetër e mjaftë për historinë. Tito i ka thënë "JO" Stalinit, në një kohë kur forca e Stalinit sikur nuk njihte kufij - ja një meritë e mjaftë historike për historinë. Tito na ka udhëhequr shtigjeve të vetëqeverisjes socialiste, të barazisë, vëllazërimit e bashkimit, bashkëjetesës së kombeve e kombësive - ja një meritë tjetër e jashtëzakonshme historike. Tito i ka prirë idesë së madhe që u reziston fuqive të mëdhaja - ja dhe një meritë tjetër, aq e madhe, aq
> vendimtare në historinë e përbotshme" (R. Qosja, "Një "JO" e madhe dhe shumë merita", "Rilindja", 11 maj 1980), edhe profesori dhe poeti "i ri" Agim Vinca, me dëlirësinë e pazorshme dhe të paimponueshme rinore të emocionit i kushtoi vargje të mëdha ndiesish Titos së tij në poezinë "Titos" ("Gëzimi", 11 qershor 1961)
> Në këtë qasje mbase më pak do të flas për vlerat intelektuale dhe morale të të parit, të Rexhep Qosjes, që manifestohen si bindje e thellë e tij për Titon që "i ka prirë idesë së madhe që u reziston fuqive të mëdhaja" në një kohë kur shqiptarët në Kosovë përjetonin pushtimin më të egër titist, sepse s'ka se si të thuhet më mirë dhe më bindshëm se ç'i ka thënë ai vetë, jo vetëm në librin e tij të zisë për Titon, por edhe më herët në "Morfologjia e një fushate", që nuk ishte tjetër pos një dosje famëkeqe në shërbim të UDB-së për gjithë garniturën e vetëdijshme kombëtare të intelektualëve edhe ashtu të pakët shqiptarë në Kosovë. Nuk do të flas as për vlerat e pafrenueshme emotivo-poetike të poezisë "Titos" së Agim Vincës, në strofën e fundit të së cilës shpërthen emocioni i tij zotues: "Tito sot kangë të këndojmë,/Për trimnin tande pa kufi/Tito çdo herë të kujtojmë/Sepse në jemi në liri".
> Më tepër se për këto, mbase do duhej të thuheshin pak më shumë disa dimensione të tjera morale, jo vetëm për njërin, por për të dy këta që u zunë në gojë.
> Derisa i pari, që nga atëherë, kur secili intelektual i mirëfilltë dhe mbi të gjitha i dëlirtë, jo vetëm në Kosovë, por edhe në Shqipëri, ishte vënë (dhe vazhdojnë të vihen) në shënjestrën më rrënuese të Qosjes, i dyti, A. Vinca, nuk ka kursyer të rrënojë, jo vetëm opuset letrare të krijuesve meritash të veçanta letrare, por edhe të vlerave të tyre kombëtare e intelektuale, të cilët, m'u pse ishin të tillë, ishin gjithnjë të kërcënuar nga UDB-ja ish-jugosllave. Disa nga ta ishin të shtrënguar, ose të shpëtonin jetën, duke shkruar vargje të pakëta për Titon, duke vënë gjithë situatën brenda metaforave reale të jetës së kombit, që po i shkatërrohej furishëm bërthama, pavarësisht nga të gjitha rezistencat në atë kohë të tmerrshme pushtimi titist. A. Vinca, as si poet, as si profesor
> ...


        Niveli i ketij shkrimi tregon me se mire karakterin dhe "madhesine" e vete autorit i cili edhepse eshte vetem nje tifoze i verber i nje politike te deshtuar tenton me arrogancen dhe injorancen e tij te sulmoje majet me te larta te krijimtarise letrare te Kosoves,njerzit me te devotshem dhe me te guximshem ne mbrojtjen dhe kultivimin e qeshtjes kombetare te shqiptareve.
        Akuzat dhe fyerjet nga nga matrapaze dhe injorante te tille  vetem i shtojne madheshtine  dhe shkelqimin vepres dhe figures se Rexhep Qoses. Ata qe lexojne shkarravinat e ketij fare Sules e kuptojne se eshte vetem nje bretkoce e cila beson se kruarja per luaj do ta bejne edhe ate lua .Jo Sulo ,bretkoca tere jeten bretkoce mebetet pa marre parasysh ngjyren.

----------


## Anesti_55

Intelektualet jane nje pasqyrim i nivielit shoqerore nga ku kane dale.Po te shohim Kosoven , ajo ka probleme te shqkulit XIV-te keshtu dhe Qosja eshte ne sinkron me aspiratat e popullitte vet.

----------


## bili99

Per   PLAKU,  fillimisht  te  them  se   me  pelqen  motoja  dhe  interesat   qe   thuhen  ne  profilin  tuaj.

Por,  per   " morfologjia  e  nje  fushate",  une  e  kam  lexuar     shume  moti...( mbi 20 vjet te  shkuara),  cka  me  ka  mbetur  ne  kujtese  eshte:  se   ka  qene  nje   demaskim  i   klaneve  intelektuale  te  Prishtines  ,  pra  nje  demaskim   per  opinionin  e  gjere  shqiptare.
Nje  rrefim   i  Qosjes   per   ate  se   si   eshte   shantazhuar  dhe  si  eshte  "mikpritur "  ky  si " jabanxhi nga  Malesia"  ne  Prishtine,  grupacionet  intelektuale,  lokalizmat  primitive,  sherret   dhe  shantazhet  ndaj  njeritjetrit!!!
Ai  permend     letrare,  poete , profesore   ,  me  emer  dhe  mbiemer    dhe  nuk  i  permend  per  asnje  konotacion  kunder   Jugosllavise. 
 Kjo  i  mvishet  me  dashakeqesi,  dmth    Rexhep  Qosja   nuk  ka  demaskuar  keto  intelektuale  per   veper  te  tyre  kunder  shtetit,  por  per  percepcion  personal   dhe   konkretisht   per   lufte   klanesh,  per  primitivizma  qe  fatkeqesisht  as  sot  nuk  jane  tejkaluar   as  ne  Kosove  dhe  as  ne  shoqerine  e  gjere  shqiptare.
pOr,  edhe nje  gje    ne  mesin  e  intelektualeve  qe   Qosja  perfol  ne  veper-   ka  pasur me  duket  se  ka   pasur  edhe  deshmitar    ne  procesin politik  kundra  Adem  Demacit!! pra     ka  bere  te   kunderten  Qosja,  ka  qene  gjithmone  i  rreshtuar  drejt  kombtarisht,  ka  demaskuar   njerez  qe  hiqen  intelektual  te  mencur   dhe  nuk  kane   pike  burrnie.
Per vdekjen e kryetarit  te  Jugosllavise Tito-  te  rezonoj   ja  keshtu: kur  une  si  shtatmbedhjetevjecar (  dhe  shume  bashkemoshatare  te  mij, e  kemi  ditur  poziten  tone   per  kryetarin  e  nje  shteti  te  huej,  dhe   nuk  kemi  pasur  asnje  ngjenje  keqardhje,  perkundrazi  kemi  menduar  se  edhe  vdekja  nga ndonjehere  punon  per  ne,  besoj  se  te  dy  intelektualet  e  perfolur   e  kane  ditur  me  mire se  ne...tek  e  fundit  kane  qene  mesuesit  tane!!!)   

Sa  per  poezite  e  perfolura,dhe  per  komplimentet  ndaj   Tito:  une  nuk  mund  te  flas  me  pergjegjesi  pasi nuk  kam  njohuri por,  do  te  them  nje  gje:  shumica    e  klases  intelektuale  te  Kosoves  kane  qene   anetare  te  LKJ,  dhe   shumica  ose  kane   dhene deklarata  "keqardhje   per  Tito"  ose   edhe  kane  shkruar.  Me  kujtohet  se nje  poet   A.   ka  shkruar   edhe  nje  permbledhje  te  tere.(nuk  e  paragjykoj,  dhe nuk  e njoh)
Sidoqoft    e  di    qe  edhe Rexhep  Qosja   edhe  Agim   Vinca,  jane    jabanxhi  ne   Kosove,  dhe  pershkak   te  qenit   outsider   jane  shantazhuar   ,  jane  perfolur  dhe   me  e  keqja eshte   provuar  nga  klane    te  ndryshme   te  etiketohen  si  antikombetar.
Ky  pra  eshte  kulmi  i  turpit,  qe  te  dy   nderkaq  jane   ne   ajken  e  intelektualizmit  dhe  atdhetarise  shqiptare   sot.
Une  nuk  e  mbroj  Qosjen as  per  personalen    dhe  as  per   veprimtarine,  ndersa  per  te  paren   shahet  dhe  qortohet,  per  te  dyten  e  mbron  vepra  vete   dhe   do   mbesi   veper  e  perjetshme!

Vec  interesave   klanore,  sherreve   personale  dhe  profesionale   ,  ne  kemi  edhe  nje  te  keqe-  te  qenit  shpirtngushte  dhe   nuk  falim-  denojme  njerez  me  "vdekje"  per  nje  fjale  goje  dhe   nuk  i mirenjohim    edhe   sikur   gjithe  jeten  e  tyre  ta  kene  te  stolisur  me   vepra  konkrete   dhuruar  kombit!!(ky  mentalitet  duhet  te  ndryshoje  sa  me  shpejt  tek  ne)

Fjalet   vijne   dhe  shkojne,   edhe   etiketimet   qellimkeqija    i mbart   era,   mbetet  vepra  si  deshmi   e  perjetshme      e  punes  se  palodhur  profesionale  dhe  kombetare   si  ne  rastin  e Rexhep   Qosjes  dhe  Agim  Vinces,  ashtu  edhe  per cdo  njeri!
Balta  mbetet  balte   sado  qe  ta   fodullosh  dhe   prarosh,  dhe   ari  mbetet   ar  sado  qe  ti  hudhish   balte  !!


me  nderime   per intelektualet  atdhetare  Rexhep  Qosjen   dhe   Agim  Vincen,

bili99

----------


## projekti21_dk

Mos i poshtëroni njerëzit e mëdhenj për një a dy faje të tyre, sepse diamanti sado i prerë shtrembër të jetë, është më i vlefshëm se një gur i zakonshëm, i prerë në formën më të përsosur.

----------


## Preng Sherri

MENDJA JOHISTORIKE KUNDËR  ARSYEVE HISTORIKE


shkruan: akad: Rexhep Qosja
( më 19 qershor të vitit 1997)

Sali berisha e pranonte idenë por nuk pranonte të vinte në Kuvend

Me Kryetarin e Partis Demokratike Sali berisha do të kemi dy takime, po, ashtu të gjata. me takimin e parë me të do të jemi të gjithë anëtarët e Grupit nga Kosova: Idriz Ajeti, hajrulah Gorani, Ramiz kelmendi dhe Unë ( Rexhep Qosja). Sali Berisha e pranonte idenë e pajtimit Kombëtar, por nuk e premtonte që do të vinte në Mbledhjen e Këshillit të Zjgeruar Organizues të Kuvendit për Pajtim dhe Bashkim Kombëtar., Edhe Sali Berisha edhe udhëheqja e Shoqatës Kombëtare të ish të Dënuarve pOLITIKË TË Shqiperisë kërkonin të bëheshin ndryshime në përbërjen e Këshillit Organizues.
 Kur ne u thoshim:

"* Jemi dakord, urdheroni e propozoni kë të doni në Këshillin Organizues - ata nuk propozonin askënd!*
Edhe Kryetari i partis Demokratike të Shqiperisë Sali Berisha edhe udhëheqja e Shoqates Kombëtare të ish të Dënuarve Politikë kërkonin që Kuvendi për pajtim dhe bashkim Kombëtar të mbahej pas Zgjedhjeve të caktuara më 22 mars të vitit 1992.
Kur ne u thoshim" *Jemi dakord që Kuvendi të mbahet pas Zgjedhjeve; më në fund në Mbledhjen e Këshilit Organizues të mbajtur më 15 dhe 16 janar në Sofje është vendosur që ky Kuvend të mbahet 7-15 ditë pas Zgjedhjeve Parlamentare në Shqipëri, ata Prapë, gjenin diçka që nuk u pëlqente!*

----------


## Preng Sherri

_
 shkruan: prof Rexhep Qosja rreth shkaqeve dhe shkaktarëve të ngjarjeve të vitit 1997-t në analizen e tij të gjatë dhe të botuar në dy vazhdime dhe atë më: daten 12 qershor dhe një javë më pas ( vazhdimin) më 19 qershor._



Argumenti i fundit që ngritnin ishte:
" Nuk vlen pajtimi, prandaj nuk duhet të mbAHET Kuvendi për shkak se nismëtar është Ramiz Alia!
Ne u thoshim - " nuk mund të dimë se kush është nismëtar se kush e ka nisur punën rreth pajtimit Kombëtar por ne mendojmë se kushdo ta ketë nisur e ka nisur një punë të mirë". tekëmbramja, nuk është e rëndësishme se kush e ka dhënë idenë e pajtimit Kombëtar; e rëndësishme është qëllimi që do të duhej të arrihej. Dhe, si para të gjithë të tjerëve, bënim përpjekje ta arsyetonim Mbajtjen e Kuvendit për Pajtim dhe Bashkim Kombëtar si një akt me interes të veçantë politik, demokratik dhe kombëtar.
parimet mbi të cilat kudo i zhvillonim më qartë a më zbehtë argumentet e arsyetimit të Mbajtjes së Kuvendit ishin:
 E para, brezi politik që po del në skenën poltike kombëtare, deshi s'deshi është i shtrenguar të zgjedhë njërën prej dy politikave:

" *Ose politikën e pajtimit dhe të bashkëmarrëveshjës së forcave politike, ose politiken e mospajtimit, e cila në kushtet shqiptare mund të degjenrohet në politikë të hakmarrjes dhe të konfrontimeve, që do të rrezikojnë Shqiperinë dhe do të cenojn interesat e çështjes shqiptare*".
Mund të thuhet kështu sepse ndasitë e sotme politike, që po shfaqen vrazhdë dhe këmbëngultë, janë vazhdim i ndasive politke dhe ideologjike në nacionalistë dhe komunistë nga Lufta e dytë Botërore. Rreziku për Shqiperinë dhe për shqiptarët bëhet aq më i madh kur dihet se këto ndasi në truallin shqiptar janë zgjatim i ndasive europiane. Dhe, kjo do të sjellë ndërhyrje të fshehur më shpesh se të hapur të qarqeve të ndryshme Ballkanike dhe europiane në jetën kombëtare shqiptare: ndërhyrje që do të frymëzojnë përçarjet!
E dyta, pajtimi Kombëtar është kushtë parësor për ndërtimin demokratik të Shqiperisë. Atje ku ka tendosje të fuqishme si sot në Shqipëri; atje ku ka mosmarrëveshje, mosdurime, urrejtje, konflikte- so sit në Shqipëri, atje nuk mund të ndërtohet dhe të institucionalizohet demokracia. Nuk mund të harrohet se demokracia, siç e thonë ata që kanë traditë të gjatë demokratike në vendet e tyre, është botëkuptim.
 Shoqeritë bashkëkohore janë shoqëri të përbëra. Për këtë arsye ato mund të qeverisen vetëm me bashkëmarrëveshje kombëtare; me bashkëmarrëveshjen e të gjitha forcave kryesore politike. Ne, shqiptarët, vërtetë, jetojmë ende në kushte të një urbanizimi, kryesishtë, të thjeshtë, por edhe jeta e jonë është gjithnjë më e përbërë.
 janë shtuar kërkesat e njerëzve por edhe vetëdija e tyre politike. Edhe në jetën tonë kombëtare, kërkesat për bashkëmarrëveshje të forcave politike i prodhon shumësia e mendimeve politike dhe e trajtave të përbëra të jetës shoqërore. Politika e kundertë domethanë politika politika e mbisundimit me çdo kusht të një force politke sikur nuk do të ketë ardhmëri. Më në fund, e djathta dhe  e majta gjithnjë e më shumë po i shëmbëllejmë njëra tjetrës, sepse kanë gjithnjë e më pak dallime. Rjedhimisht politika e mospajtimit do të thellonte hendekun e ndasive të trashëguara e të shtuara dhe do të bëhej e rrezikshme për sigurinë e shtetit dhe sigurinë e individit.
 E treta.* Pajtimi Kombëtar do të kishte rëndësi të veçantë edhe për çështjen e pazgjidhur Kombëtare* prandaj edhe për *çëshjten e Kosovës*! MUnd të besohet që *çështja kombetare shqiptare do të peshojë më shumë në skenën politike europiane dhe botërore po ta shtrojmë njëzëri, sipas një koncepti dhe një strategjie*, të gjithë shqiptarët. Shqiptarët e bashkuar do të jenë më të fortë, kurse kerkesat e tyre në skenën politike dhe botërore do të dëgjohen më vëmendshëm në qoftë se do të jenë kërkesa të një populli të pajtuar. Edhe prestigji i shqiptarëve në botë do të jetë më i madh në qoftë se e arrijnë pajtimin kombëtar.
 bashkëmarrëveshja, solidarësia, pajtimi, janë virtyte të popujve të qytetëruar. Duhet t'ia tregojmë botës këto virtyte. Këto virtyte e kanë shquar gjithmonë popullin shqiptar. ta dëgjojmë zërin e popullit dhe t'i afirmojmë virtytet e tij.

*Në gjestet, në duart dhe në sytë e Berishës fliste pushteti i ardhshëm*

----------


## Preng Sherri

E katërta.
*Tani pas përmbysjes së komunizmit, janë pajtuar mesvete sllovenët dhe janë pajtuar mesvete kroatët, të cilët gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore kanë pasur ndasi shumë më të mëdha dhe më tragjike se shqiptarët.*
Kryetari i Kroacis Franjo Tugjmani, në ditarin e tij, të botuar në Zagreb, thekson me mburrje se partia e tij, bashkësia Demokratike Kroate, e ka filluar veprimtarinë politike " në bazë të programit të rilindjes dhe të pajtimit të popullit kroat të shtypur të heshtur, të grindur, të ndarë dhe të përçarë". Dhe ka arritur t'i pajtojë fëmijët e partizanëve dhe të ustashve.
_Tani janë pajtuar polakët me gjermanët dhe francezët me gjermanët që kanë pasur shumë luftëra në mes vete. Edhe ne jemi pajtuar me gjermanët dhe italianët._

*Pse të mos pajtohemi njëri me tjetrin?*

Megjithëse thoshte se është mjek dhe se pajtimin e ka " ideal", që e nënkupton profesioni i tij, dukej qartë që fjalët tona Kryetarit të partis Demokratike të Shqiperisë *Sali Berishës* nuk i bënin shumë përshtypje. E shihte vetën të plotfuqishëm në shkallët më të larta të pushtetit shqiptar. *Në gjestet, në duart, në sytë dhe në mendimet e tij fliste pushteti i ardhshëm - një pushtet i pafrenuar.*
Dhe, ky pushtet, mua më brengoste shumë.
 Në Takimen e dytë me Kryetarin e Partisë Demokratike të Shqiperisë, Sali Berisha të nesermën, në mëngjes para  Mbajtjes së Mbledhjës së Këshillit të Zjgeruar Organizues të Kuvendit për Pajtim dhe Bashkim Kombëtar, do të shkoj pa Idriz Ajetin, Hajrullah Goranin dhe Ramiz Kelmendin. Ata ishin të bindur dhe të vetëdijshëm se nuk mund të bëhet gjë më shumë, *kurse unë kisha iluzionin se, ndoshta, mund t'ia mbushi mendjen që të pajtohet me idenë e pajtimit Kombëtar dhe të vijë në Mbledhjën e Këshillit të Zjgeruar Organizues.*
Iluzionin ma krijonte besimi se ishim bashkëmendimtar.
 Dhe, ky besim, - besimi se ishim bashkëmendimtar, më kishte nxitur ta urojë Kuvendin e Partisë Demokratike të Shqiperisë në shtator të vitit 1991 me këto fjalë:
">>_ Kuvedni i parë i partis Demokratike të Shqiperisë është një ngjarje e rëndësishme kombëtare që e rrit shpresën dhe besimin tonë. Se, vetë emri i partis Demokratike të Shqiperisë është shumë premtues dhe shumë obligues".
Uroj, prandaj, që misioni historik i Partis Demokratike të Shqiperisë të jetë krijimi i vetëdijës kombëtare, demokratike dhe shoqerore të domosdoshme për epokën në të cilën hyjmë; rilindja shtetërore, morale dhe qytetëruese e popullit shqiptar; njësia e hapësirës shpirtërore shqiptare dhe strategjia e bashkimit të Popullit shqiptarë dhe të trojeve të tij..._<<

 I përkundur në Iluzione do t'i them Sali Berishës intimisht:

" _Eja, nesër në Mbledhjën e Këshilit  të Zgjeruar Organizues të Kuvendit për Pajtim dhe Bashkim Kombëtar; hajde vetë ose, në qoftë se nuk ta merr mendja të vish vetë, dërgoje dikë tjetër nga partia Demokratike. Mos lejo që partia Demokratike në krye të së cilës je ti të bëhet shkaktare e dështimit të idesë së pajtimit Kombëtar.
Komunizmi shkoi dhe as si ideologji, as si sistem politik, shoqeror dhe ekonomik nuk do të mund të ringjallet më kurrë jo vetëm në Shqipëri, por as në Europë. Ramiz Alija mund ta ketë nisur idenë e pajtimit dhe të bashkimit Kombëtar, por Koha e Ramiz Alisë kaloi njëherë e Përgjithmonë. tai është koha e brezit tëndë dhe e jotja. Në zgjedjet e ardhshme do të fitojë Partia Demokratike, pra Partia e jote; do të fitosh ti! Edhe ne që kemi ardhur prej Kosove që të bëjmë përpjekje për Pajtim dhe bashkim Kombëtar jemit ë INterssuar që të fitoj Partia Demokratike. Frytet e pajtimit do t'i korresh ti me partinë tënde, kurse ne do të punojmë për këtë"._

 Derisa unë flitnja Sali berisha merrte shënime në një fletore të trashë. Kur e merrte fjalën, si herën e parë, kur në takimin me të ishim të katërtit, kapërcente prej Teme në Temë! Shihej se shenimet që merrte nuk i ndihmonin shumë!
Prej fjalëve që thoshte e sihja se s'kam bërë gjë: *nuk kam arritur aspak t'ia ndërrojë mendjën; dikush tjetër, shumë më i bindshëm se unë, ia ka bërë këtij mendjen çykë dhe nuk pranon Pajtimin!*
Dhe këtë Dikush, këtë forcë politike që e kishte bërë Sali Berisha ta kundershtojë aq vendosmerishtë idenë e pajtimit Kombëtar, *e shihja herë diku larg, në ndonjë kryeqytet a qytet të  madh Botëror, e herë në ndonjërën nga ambasadat e huaja në Tiranë.* Në fund para se të ndahemi do t'i them Sali Berishës:

"_ Në qoftë se nuk do të vish e as të dërgosh përfaqesuesin e Partis Demokratike në Mbledhjen e Këshillit Organizues të Kuvendit për Pajtim dhe Bashkim Kombëtar, ne nuk po mbajmë një Kuvend Gjithëkombëtar, në të cilin do të merremi vesh për dy çështje: e para, për platformën  kombëtare së cilës do t'i përmbahen forcat plitike shqiptare kudo që të jenë për zgjedhjen e çështjes Kombëtare, prandaj edhe të Kosovës, dhe, e dyta, për strategjinë kombëtare të përpjekjëve për zgjidhjen e kësaj çështjeje. Po e lëmë pajtimin dhe po merremi me çështjen e pazgjidhur Kombëtare._
_Urdhëro e thuaj_: *A je dakord?*
 As këtë nuk e pranonte Kryetari I partis Demokratike të Shqiperisë, Sali Berisha.

*IDEOLOGËT E LUFTËS QYTETARE*
( vazhdon anaiza e rexhep Qosës botuar me 19 qershor të vitit 1997-t).

 P.S.
 Koment i preng Sherrit:
" Ai nuk pranonte ato gjëra për të cilat fletë më lartë Qosja por ai nuk refuzonte viziten e Millan paniqit - premierit   Jugoslav në vitin 1992 që solli me vete Dafina Millanoviqin ( kjo kishte bërë ndertimin e Piramidave në Serbi); nuk refozoj shitjen e naftës për ushtrin Serbe; nuk refuzoj Bullatoviqin që i bëri vizitë Tiranës"!
 Sikur të pranoheshin ato që flitet më lartë s'do të ndodhte vitit 1997-t!
Revolucioni i vonuar Demokratik me të vërtet që nga janari i vitit 1992 ishte vonuar për pesë vite të tëra!
  Do të vazhdojm me " Ideologët e Luftës Qytetare" nga Analiza e akademik Prof Rexhep Qoses!
 lexim të këndshëm!

----------


## Brari

po e perseris nji pyetje qe nuk e di pse ngurroni me ju pergjigj..

preng..

a ka qen qosja antar i LKJ-se?
ne se po..kur eshte antaresuar?
Kur e ka leshuar LKJ-ne?

----------


## Mciri

Lexova me interes shkrimet e njëpasnjëshme të zotit Preng Sheri , në të cilat është marrë përsipër rivlerësimi i një prej figurave intelektuale të diskutueshme të Kosovës, Rexhep Qosja. 
Në tërësi jam plotësisht dakord me mendimet e autorit, për çështjen e pajtimit kombëtar. Argumentat që ai paraqet janë vërtetësorë dhe krejtësisht bindës.
Por, duke marrë shkas nga debati i paradokohshmë Qosja-Kadare, më lindën disa mendime, të cilat nuk mund të mos i hedh në forum. Këto mendime mund të jenë subjektive, por mendoj se ia vlen të diskutohen. Ato lindën si pasojë e një pyetje të thjeshtë e të drejtpërdrejtë: si ka mundësi që një kapacitet intelektual si Rexhep Qosja, i cili ka qenë aq i angazhuar në çështjen e pajtimit (për rrjedhojë, e bashkimit kombëtar) të mos konceptojë një gjë kaq të thjeshtë, se debati midis dy figurave madhore shqiptare, njëri prej të cilëve është përfaqësuesi i atyre që kanë jetuar brenda shtetit shqiptar, ndërsa tjetri i atyre që kanë jetuar në trojet shqiptare të tjetërsuara, është në dëm të idesë së tij thelbësore, pra  të “pajtimit kombëtar”?
Pa dashur të kaloj në akuza të drejtpërdrejta e të paargumentuara, do të mundohem të bëj një retrospektivë të marrëdhënieve të inteligjencës shqiptare me pushtetin dhe pushtuesit dhe, duke u nisur nga dëshira e mirë për të mos e rënduar atë, po filloj me marrëdhëniet midis popujve dhe pushtuesve të tyre. Për të mos shkuar tepër larg, do të kujtoja këtu problemin e “kolaboracionizmit” i cili del në sipërfaqe edhe sot mbas më se gjashtëdhjetë vjetësh në Europën perëndimore. Dihet se në Francë, gjatë pushtimit gjerman të luftës së dytë botërore, një pjesë jo e vogël e shoqërisë franceze e pranoi pushtimin dhe u bë bashkëpunëtore e pushtuesit. I njëjti fenomen po ndodh në ditët e sotme në shoqërinë palestineze midis popullsisë, që do të mbijetojë në kushtet e pushtimit dhe pushtuesve izraelitë. Nga ky fenomen nuk mund të shpëtonte, mendoj, as shoqëria kosovare, e cila ka qenë për gati një shekull nën pushtimin sërb. Dimensionet e këtij shkrimi nuk lejojnë të analizojmë metodat e pabesa, që përdorin pushtuesit, për të përçarë shoqëritë që duan të nënshtrojnë, por do të tregoj vetëm një detaj, të përjetuar gjatë luftës së UÇK, për çlirimin e Kosovës nga dhuna sërbe: një nga personat që kishte për detyrë të furnizonte UÇK-në me armë, duke kaluar nëpër Shqipëri, në një çast të humbjes së vigjilencës u shpreh “Na morrin më qafë maskarenjtë. Na prishën tregtinë me sërbin”. 
Më duket se shprehja e mësipërme ka një domethënie të madhe. Unë personalisht nuk kam të dhëna mbi emrat apo numurin e bashkëpunëtorëve sërbë në Kosovë, por kam të drejtë të mendoj se ai nuk ka qenë i vogël, sidomos në radhët e inteligjencës; dihet se lufta midis dy shoqërive, respektivisht midis dy kulturave, zhvillohet kryesisht në rrafshin intelektual. Në këtë sens, pa dashur t’i rëndoj, një pjesë e inteligjencës kosovare është përshtatur me pushtimin sërb dhe ka bërë çfarë është e mundur për të mbijetuar. Këtu nuk e kemi fjalën për informatorët ordinerë, që i ka çdo shoqëri, të cilët i paguhen prurësit më të parë. Fjalën e kemi për atë pjesë të shoqërisë, së cilës i janë dashur vite për tu përshtatur me pushtuesi e që nuk mund ta ketë ndërgjegjen krejtësisht të pastër e që nuk ndjehet komode kundrejt asaj shtrese jo aq të kulturuar, por që i ka bërë rezistencë aktive pushtuesit, duke mos e pranuar kulturën e tij. Ndoshta nga ky sindrom mund të vuajë edhe intelektuali Rexhep Qosja. Drejt këtij mendimi më çon tendenca e tij për ta shtyrë shoqërinë kosovare drejt kulturës islamike (talebaniste), ndërsa Kadare e shtyn drejt kulturës katolike (perëndimore). Këtu mendoj se qëndron edhe thelbi i kontradiktës ndërmjet Qoses dhe Kadaresë dhe jo tek xhelozia intelektuale, sikurse mundohen ta degjenerojnë disa pseudointelektualë.
Përsa i përket moskoherencës së shqiptarëve të shtetit amë në problemin e pajtimit kombëtar, do të thosha se edhe shteti shqiptar ka qenë gjithmonë në vëmendjen e strategjisë së Akademisë Sërbe. Mjafton të kujtojmë këtu se Partia Komuniste Shqiptare u fut nën sqetullën sërbe që në lindje të saj. Mbas prishjes së murit të Berlinit, a mund të ishin aq të papërgjegjshëm ndaj vetes sërbët sa të linin jashtë kontrollit lëvizjet “demokratike” brenda shtetit shqiptar? Argumentet ndaj këtij qëndrimi sërb dolën gjatë vitit 1997, në prag të çlirimit të Kosovës, kur Shqipërisë iu vu zjarri nga duar tepër të specializuara, ndërsa në parlamentin sërb, ku kërkohej llogari për fonde financiare të konsiderueshme, deklarohej publikisht “shihni Shqipërinë”. Për ironi të fatit dhe leshtësisë mendore të udhëheqjes shqiptare, gjatë intepelancës parlamentare për çështjen e dosjeve të shërbimeve sekrete deklarohej me mburrje: *“Të gjitha dosjet e shërbieve sekrete janë të paprekura, me përjashtim të dosjeve të shërbimit jugosllav”.* No comment.

----------


## Preng Sherri

Zoti Mciri,
E lexova shkrimit e juaj me vëmendje dhe e gjejë si mjaft interesant megjithëse ka disa gjëra me të cilat nuk " pajtohem". Por, nëse do t'keni mirëkuptim s'pari do t'vazhdoj me Analizën e Profesor Qoses për ngjarjet e vitit 1997, për shkaqet dhe shkaktarët e që është mjaftë voluminioz ngaqë asgjë nuk i lihet rastit, që pastaj t'i kthehem shkrimit  që Ju bëni.

 Vazhdojmë me Analizen e Prof Qoses të botuar më 19 Qershor ( Pjesa e Dytë) të vitit 1997-t.

   shkruan: *prof. Rexhep Qosja*
( 19 qershor 1997-t)


*Ideologët e Luftës Qytetare*
 Më 11.2.1992, Në pallatin e Kongreseve në Tiranë, do të mbahet mbledhja e Këshillit të zgjeruar Organizues të Kuvendit për Pajtim dhe Bashkim Kombëtar. Në të do të vijnë përfaqësues të numrit të mädh të partive politike të Shqiperisë, të institucioneve kombëtare, të bashkësive fetare katolike dhe Muslimane, të organizatave shoqërore, të shoqatave të ndryshme kombëtare dhe profesionale, të institucioneve shtetërore, ish të dënuar dhe të përndjekur politikë, intelektualë të paparti.
 Mbledhja e Këshillit të Zgjeruar Organizues të Kuvendit për pajtim dhe bashkim Kombëtar ishte mbajtur, por Kuvendi për pajtim dhe bashkim Kombëtar nuk do të mund të mbahej sepse mospjesmarrja e disa partive e bënte të pa-arritshme bashkëmarrëveshjën ( konsesusin) për Mbajtjen e Kuvendit për pajtim dhe Bashkim Kombëtar. Ishin formuar grupet e punës për shqyrtimin dhe përpunimin e dokumenteve të Kuvendit siç janë:

1. Rezoluta për Paqen Sociale.
2. Rezoluta për bashkimin Kombëtar.
3.Rezoluta për shkeljën e të drejtave Njerzore, kombëtare dhe demokratike të popullit shqiptar në Kosovë, në Maqedoni, në Mal të Zi, në Serbinë Jugore dhe në Greqi ( Çamëri).
4. Rezoluta për ndërtimin e demokracisë dhe shtetit juridik në Shqipëri dhe
5. memorandumi për Pozitën Historike dhe aktuale të popullit shqiptar, të cilat nuk do të miratohen kurrë për shkak se, në mungesë të bashkëmarrëveshjës( konsesusit) kombëtar nuk do të mund të mbahej Kuvendi për Pajtim dhe Bashkim Kombëtar...

 ( _Kuvendi për pajtim nuk mund të mbahej ngaqë PD-ja megjithëse kishte kerkuar që të bëhen disa nderrime; megjtihëse kshte kërkaur që të emerohen disa oponent të saj: megjithëse u ishte thënë " dakord- propozoni kend të doni Ju; ajo se ksihte bë këtë gjë s'kishte ardhë në Kuvend prandja mungon Rezoluta për  pajtim - sqarim i Preng Sherrit)
_

......  E Kuvedni për pajtim dhe bashkim Kombëtar nuk do të mund të mbahej, kurse dokumentet e sipërthena nuk do të mund të miratoheshin, sepse në Mbledhjen e Këshillit të Zjgeruar Organizues të Kuvendit për pajtim dhe bashkim Kombëtar, më 11.2.1992 nuk kishte ardhur Kryetari i partis Demokratike të Shqiperisë Sali Berisha ose ndonjë përfaqësues tjetër i kësaj partie. Në Mbledhjen e Zgjeruar të Këshillit  nuk do të  vijnë as Kryetari i Shoqatës Kombëtare të ish të Persekuturve Politikë të Shqiperisë, Osman kazazi, ose ndonjë përfaqësues tjetër i kësaj shoqate. *Në këtë Mbledhje nuk do të vijë as Kryetari i partis Republikane të Shqiperisë SABRI GODO, ose ndonjë përfaqësues tjetër i kësaj partie.*

 Kur e kishim vizituar në zyrat e partis Republikane, Sabri Godo na e kishte dhënë fjalën se do të vinte në mbledhjen por, ja, fjalën nuk e kishte mbajtur.
 Për shkak të mospjesmarrjës së përfaqësuesve të këtyre dy partive në Mbledhjen e Zgjeruar Organizues më 11.2. 1992 në Tiranë, ishte e qartë se mbajtjen e Kuvendit për pajtim dhe bashkim Kombëtar nuk *do ta përkrah as Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës*. Mund të thuhet kështu për shkak se pjesmarrjen në punët e Këshillit Organizues të Kuvendit për Pajtim dhe Bashkim Kombëtar në Prishtinë dhen në Përgjithësi, në përgaditjen e Kuvendit për pajtim dhe bashkim Kombëtar, udhëheqja e kësaj Partie e kushtezonte me bashkëmarrëveshjen ( konsesusin) e partive politike të Shqiperisë për Mbajtjen e Kuvendit për pajtim dhe bashkim Kombëtar!

*KOnflikti në mes PDSH-së dhe PSSH-së e kishte ndarë popullin shqiptar në dy anë të kundërta*

----------


## Preng Sherri

Në vend të Pjesdmarrjes në Këshilin të Zgjeruar Organizues te Kuvendit për pajtim dhe bashkim Kombëtar, më 11.2. 1992 udhëheqjet e partisë Demokratike dhe të partisë Republikane të Shqiperisë do të shpallin kumtesa në të cilat paraqesin " arsyet" e miospajtimit të tyre me nismën për pajtim kombëtar. Njëra prej arsyeve të mospjesmarrjes së tyre në Mbledhjen e Këshillit Organizues, në të cilin do të duhej të caktohej data e mbajtjes së Kuvendit, të caktohen kriteret për Zgjedhjen e delegatëve dhe të shqyrtohen rezolutat që do t'i paraqiten Kuvendit për pajtim dhe bashkim Kombëtar,* ishte se nuk duan të pajtohen me partinë Socialiste, si parti e konvertuar prej partisë së Punës së Shqiperisë!*


Në fakt, ato, këshu deklaroheshin haptas kundër idesë së pajtimit Kombëtar. Pajtimet Kombëtare ose qytetare, gjithmonë dhe gjithkund, bëhen midis atyre që janë në mospajtim, që janë në konflikt, e jo midis atyre që janë në pajtim.
Në Shqipëri ishte e nevojshme, për së tepërmi e nevojshme, *të bëhej Pajtimi Kombëtar pikrishtë midis Partis Demokratike dhe Partisë Socialiste*, sepse konflikti tmerrësisht i ashpër midis tyre i kishte  ndarë politikisht dhe emocionalisht popullin shqiptar në dy anë të kundërta, duke cenuar fort rendin shoqëror e paqen dhe duke rrezikuar fort qëndruesmerinë e Shqiperisë. Dhe, ky konflikt ishte ashtu i ashpër, plotësisht i paparime dhe plotesisht i paskrupullt, në radhë të parë sepse e konvertuar prej *PARTIS së PUNËS SË SHQIPERISË* NUK ISHTE VETËM Partia Socialiste:* të konvertuara prej Partis së Punës së Shqiperisë ishin edhe Partia Demokratike, Partia republikane, Partia Socialdemokrate, partia e Unitetit Kombëtar.* E të tjera.
Jo rastesisht në krye të tyre ishin ish - _anëtarë të Partis së Punës së Shqiperisë, kurse në Krye të Partis Demokratike ishte ish- sekretari i një organizate të saj bazë._
 Konflikti tmerrësisht i ashpër, i paparime dhe i paskrupull midis këtyre partive, në thelb ishte konflikt midis FRAKSIONEVE të konvertuara të një Partie të djeshme, konflikti i vëllezërve partiakë, të rritur në të njejtin djep partiakë, konflikti midis kainit dhe Abelit partiak ish - komunist!
 Prej të gjitha të dhënave të sipërthëna bëhet e qartë se partia Demokratike si parti me ndikim gjithnjë e më të madh në Shqipëri, përkatsisht Sali Berisha si kryetar i saj, ishte bërë pengesa krysore, madje, mund të thuhet vendimtare për mbajtjen e uvendit për pajtim dhe bashkim Kombëtar, prandaj edhe për arritjen e pajtimit aq të domosdoshëm kombëtar!

PSE?
 Si është e mundshme kjo?
 Si është e mundshme që një mjek, një humanist për nga profesioni, të ngritet kundër idesë moralisht aq të lartë dhe historikisht aq të rëndësishme në jetën e popullit të tij siç ishte ideja e pajtimit Kombëtar?
Si është e mundshme që në vend të politikës së pajtimit dhe të bashkëmarrëveshjës, Sali Berisha ( me bashkëpunëtorët e tij Pjetër Arbnori dhe Aleksandër meksin) të bëjë një politikë tjetër: politikën e kuptuar si hakmarrje dhe urrejtje, *e cila shumë shpejt do të bëhet politikë e konfrontimeve militante me pasoja tragjike?*
 Si është e mundshme që gjasa historike e një populli të kthehet në fatkesqësi Kombëtare?
Si është e mundshme që *Mbrojtësi i Plolitikës Paqësore në Kosovë* ( _Ibrahim Rugova - shenim i emrit nga Preng Sherri)_ *të bëhet ideolog i luftës qytetare në Shqipëri?*


PASOJAT TRAGJIKE TË POLITIKËS SË KONFRONTIMEVE

 Më 9 mars të vitit 1997 - pesë vjet pas dështimit të përpjekjeve të një grupi intelektualësh për të bërë pajtimin kombëtar , në radhë të parë midis partive të zhytura në për4arje, në urrejtje dhe në konfrontime militante - rrezikuese për popullin dhe për vendin, Kryetari i Shqiperisë, Sali Berisha, do të shtrengohet të pranojë kërkesat e *STEJT DePARTEMENTIT AMERIKAN* dhe të bashkimit Europian për *krijimin e Qeverisë së PAJTIMIT KOMBETAR, si kusht për shpetimin e Shqiperisë nga katastrofa vëllavrasëse?*
 Atë që e kishte mohuar tepër vendosmerisht në shkurt të vitit 1992 do të shtrengohet ta pranojë tepër përulësishtë në mars të vitit 1997-t tepër përulesisht por, siç po shihet, aspak sinçerisht!
Pse jo?
 Gjyqi i Historisë mund të vonohet, por edhe kur vonohet, më në fund, të gjitha i sjell në vendin e vet.
* Mohuesi* tjetër i domosdosë Hsitorike të Pajtimit Kombëtar në shkrut të vitit 1991, Kryetari i partis Republikane të Shqiperisë, shkrimtari Sabri Godo, pas formimit të Qeverisë së pajtimit Kombëtar do të thotë para kamerave televizive edhe sa vijon:

>> *Kjo është dashur të bëhet edhe më herët, por më mirë vonë se kurrë*<<
 Dakord, por pesë vite kishin kaluar dhe si kishin kaluar?!Është vështirë të dihet, tani, çka do të kenë thënë atë natë, pas lajmit mbi formimin e Qeveris së pajtimit Kombëtar, ata veprimtarë politikë, ata gazetarë dhe krijues, të cilët atëherë, në vjeshtë të vitit 1991 dhe në fillim të vitit 1992, ishin ngritur, me gojë dhe me shkrim ( _sidomos " BUJKU" në Prishtinë që kontrollohej nga LDK-ja - sqarim i Preng Sherrit)_ Kundër Pajtimit Kombëtar.
A do ta kenë përjetuar brejtjen e ndërgjegjës?
 A ju ka shkuar mendja te çmimi tragjikisht i shtrenjtë që populli shqiptar i pagoj dhe po i paguan servilizimit të tyre ndaj mendjes së rudhur politike, të papamje për interesat dhe ardhmerinë e popullit të vet.

P.S.
 Preng Sherri:
" Ata akoma nuk janë të vetëdijshëm zoti profesor ngaqë akoma janë duke u sjellë  me servilizmin e tyre porsi atë kohë sikur " pordha nëpër tirqi" duke bërë punën e mësuar nga ata që e dogjën Shqiperin për të njollosur figurat shqiptare siç jeni Ju, Adem demaçi, Ukshin Hoti, jakup Krasniqi, Hashim Thaqi, Azem syla e shumë të tjerë!

 vazhdon analiza e prof Qosjes për ngjarjet e vitit 1997 e datës 19 qershor të po atij viti për pasojat Tragjike të saj sikurse që profesori në fund të Analizës së tij do t'na Këshilloj se " Çka mund të bëhej për atë kohë!

Lexim të Këndshëm u 
dëshiron Preng Sherri
I Kolë jakovës!

----------


## Preng Sherri

SHKRUAN: Rexhep Qosja
( 19 qershor të vitit 1997-t).

Pavarsisht si do ta kenë ndjerë veten pesë vjet kishin kaluar!
 Dhe këto psë vjet në vend se me bashkëmarrëveshje të forcave politike, me mirëkuptim me bërje të hapave të arsyeshëm në çastin e duhur, me bashkërenditje të punëve, me bashkim të energjive krijuese të popullit, me rilindje të përgjithshme shpirtërore dhe morale të popullit si ryt i pajtimit, do të jenë të mbushura me hasmëri, me hakmarrje, me fyerje të paskajshme të ndërsjella, me denoncime me trillime, me gjykime politike, me brugosje politike, me uzurpime dhe shperdorime pushtetore, me ç'varrime kufomash, me korrupsion ekonomik dhe politik të pashembullt në historinë shqiptare, me konflikte të  pakurfarë skrupullie politike dhe morale - me ërmbajtje fundbotshëm për4arëse dhe rrënuese politike që do t'i armiqësoj tmerrshëm vëllezërit mesvete dhe do ta sjellë Shqiperinë aty ku u gjet në shkurt dhe në mars të këtij viti dhe ku tani është: nën protektoratin e Bashkimit Europian, në të vërtetë nën protektoratin ushtarak të bashkimit Europian.

Politika e kuptuar si hakmarrje, pushteti i shënderruar në mjet të thelimit të hendekut të ndasive dhe të për4arjeve në jetën Kombëtare, në fakt  e solli Shqiperinë në gjendjen e luftës qytetare kur, ç'është e vërteta ende nuk shtihej me armë zjarri, por kur ndertohej disponimi për përdorimin e armëve të zjarrit që edhe do të përdoren? Dhe, me këtë politikë - me politiken e kuptuar si hakmarrje, me pushtetin e shenderruar në mjet të thellimit të ndasive dhe të përçarjeve në jetën Kombëtare, u bë më shumë se kurrë në Hsitorinë e kombit shqiptar për harxhimin e pamëshirshëm të energjisë popullore, për rrënimin e pamëshirshëm të përbashkësisë shqiptare!

 Dhe mëtej: pasojë e drejtpërdrejt e kësaj politike të kuptuar si hakmarrje dhe e këtij pushteti të shenderruar në mjet të thellimit të ndasive dhe të përçarjeve në jetën Kombëtare, sipas të dhënave zyrtare, janë; rreth 1000 të vrarë; rreth 90 nëna, foshnje, fëmijë dhe meshkuj të mbytur në Adriatik gjatë përpjekjeve për të ikur prej Atdheut; rreth 7000 të plagosur, rreth 15000 të ikur në Itali dhe në vende të tjera europiane gjatë tre muajve të fundit; rrenimet e të mirave të përbashkëta me vlerë prej rreth 5 miliardë dollarë amerrikan; gjasat e pakësuara të Shqiperisë për hyrje në paktin NATO; gjasat e pakësuara të Shqiperisë për hyrje në bashkimin Europian dhe, në fund, gjasat e pakësuara të popullit shqiptar për zgjedhje të drejtë të çështjes kombëtare, prandaj edhe të çështjes së Kosovës!

 Ne sot e shohim Shqiperinë si është dhe ku gjendet si pasojë e sjelljes kundërhistorike të pushtetarëve të saj e të mospranimit të idesë së pajtimit kombëtar. Por, mund të supozojmë se çfarë do të sihte gjendja e Shqiperisë sot sikur pajtimi kombëtar të ishte bërë me kohë.


*ÇKA MUND TË BËHET?*

----------

